# Elezione Presidente della Repubblica 2022: si parte il 24 gennaio



## fabri47 (4 Gennaio 2022)

*Lunedì 24 gennaio*, alle *ore 15:00*, il parlamento si riunirà in seduta comune più 3 delegati per ogni regione per l'*elezione del Presidente della Repubblica* e successore di Sergio Mattarella. 

Come funziona l'elezione? Nei primi tre scrutini, il futuro presidente dovrà essere eletto con la maggioranza dei 2/3. Se tale maggioranza non verrà raggiunta, dal quarto scrutinio basterà la maggioranza assoluta (la metà più uno dei votanti).


----------



## sunburn (4 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lunedì 24 gennaio*, alle *ore 15:00*, il parlamento si riunirà in seduta comune più 3 delegati per ogni regione per l'*elezione del Presidente della Repubblica* e successore di Sergio Mattarella.
> 
> Come funziona l'elezione? Nei primi tre scrutini, il futuro presidente dovrà essere eletto con la maggioranza dei 2/3. Se tale maggioranza non verrà raggiunta, dal quarto scrutinio basterà la maggioranza assoluta (la metà più uno dei votanti).


Maggioranza assoluta è la metà più uno degli aventi diritto.

Comunque ci vorrebbe uno specchietto riepilogativo delle varie forze in campo e dei delegati. Io tra scissioni e fusioni di gruppi parlamentari, cambi di casacca e simili mi son perso.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lunedì 24 gennaio*, alle *ore 15:00*, il parlamento si riunirà in seduta comune più 3 delegati per ogni regione per l'*elezione del Presidente della Repubblica* e successore di Sergio Mattarella.
> 
> Come funziona l'elezione? Nei primi tre scrutini, il futuro presidente dovrà essere eletto con la maggioranza dei 2/3. Se tale maggioranza non verrà raggiunta, dal quarto scrutinio basterà la maggioranza assoluta (la metà più uno dei votanti).


Verrà eletto ancora uno filo pd.
Saranno decisivi i politici di centro e soprattutto gli ex m5s.
Occhio al voto segreto.. Draghi rischia molto visto che molti nei vari partiti non lo apprezzano


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lunedì 24 gennaio*, alle *ore 15:00*, il parlamento si riunirà in seduta comune più 3 delegati per ogni regione per l'*elezione del Presidente della Repubblica* e successore di Sergio Mattarella.
> 
> Come funziona l'elezione? Nei primi tre scrutini, il futuro presidente dovrà essere eletto con la maggioranza dei 2/3. Se tale maggioranza non verrà raggiunta, dal quarto scrutinio basterà la maggioranza assoluta (la metà più uno dei votanti).


Ma veramente vincerà Silvio ? 
Non sono aggiornato su nulla.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lunedì 24 gennaio*, alle *ore 15:00*, il parlamento si riunirà in seduta comune più 3 delegati per ogni regione per l'*elezione del Presidente della Repubblica* e successore di Sergio Mattarella.
> 
> Come funziona l'elezione? Nei primi tre scrutini, il futuro presidente dovrà essere eletto con la maggioranza dei 2/3. Se tale maggioranza non verrà raggiunta, dal quarto scrutinio basterà la maggioranza assoluta (la metà più uno dei votanti).



Eleggessero direttamente Xi Jinping, ma che perdiamo tempo a fare.


----------



## Giofa (4 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente vincerà Silvio ?
> Non sono aggiornato su nulla.


Non credo, mi sembra un nome lanciato dal cdx per alzare subito il livello della disputa e allo stesso tempo bruciarlo. Spero che nemmeno Meloni e Salvini lo considerino un vero nome. Al punto che dal csx han risposto con la Bindi, impresentabile uguale


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2022)

minaccia e controminaccia

Letta:"Via il nome di Berlusconi"

Berlusconi:"Con Draghi al Quirinale si va al voto subito"


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> minaccia e controminaccia
> 
> Letta:"Via il nome di Berlusconi"
> 
> Berlusconi:"Con Draghi al Quirinale si va al voto subito"


Ma una cosa non capisco, oramai FI a quant'è ? 5% 7% o meno..come fa a dettare legge ? 
Ripeto, non sono aggiornato su nulla, ho abbandonato le info "politiche" da anni


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2022)

*Fratoianni di Sinistra Italia considera bloccare Berlusconi come scopo del 2022:*

"Buoni propositi per il 2022?
Introdurre un Salario Minimo di almeno 10euro l'ora.
Portare in Parlamento Next Generation Tax, la nostra legge d'iniziativa popolare per una tassa sulle grandi ricchezze, e investire i miliardi di entrate previsti in scuola e università.
Vincere i referendum per la cannabis e l'eutanasia legale.
Non permettere l'elezione di Berlusconi al Quirinale"

un travaglino


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lunedì 24 gennaio*, alle *ore 15:00*, il parlamento si riunirà in seduta comune più 3 delegati per ogni regione per l'*elezione del Presidente della Repubblica* e successore di Sergio Mattarella.
> 
> Come funziona l'elezione? Nei primi tre scrutini, il futuro presidente dovrà essere eletto con la maggioranza dei 2/3. Se tale maggioranza non verrà raggiunta, dal quarto scrutinio basterà la maggioranza assoluta (la metà più uno dei votanti).



Tano Cariddi, ovviamente.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma una cosa non capisco, oramai FI a quant'è ? 5% 7% o meno..come fa a dettare legge ?
> Ripeto, non sono aggiornato su nulla, ho abbandonato le info "politiche" da anni


senza FI al governo uscirebbe anche la Lega verosimilmente, non esisterebbe più il governo attuale
non credo che PD-M5S-IV troverebbero un nome alternativo a Draghi come premier senza litigare
comunque Forza Italia ha diversi governatori e delegati regionali che votano nell'elezione del presidente


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Fratoianni di Sinistra Italia considera bloccare Berlusconi come scopo del 2022:*
> 
> "Buoni propositi per il 2022?
> Introdurre un Salario Minimo di almeno 10euro l'ora.
> ...


Dio santo che propositi da incubo.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2022)

*i consigli di Gianni Letta, l'uomo ombra che nei giorni scorsi ha incontrato Conte e il nipote Enrico:*

"Sto facendo di tutto per far comprendere a Silvio che il rischio di bruciarsi è altissimo, nella corsa al Quirinale che ormai si è intestato, ma sono l’unico che si è preso l’ingrato compito di farglielo notare

Deve appoggiare Draghi al Quirinale e intestarsene i meriti, sarebbe il kingmaker della situazione"


----------



## fabri47 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Considerando come sono cahasotto i nostri politici, eleggeranno Draghi già al primo turno. Spero in qualche testa calda presente tra le file grilline e leghiste.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Considerando come sono cahasotto i nostri politici, eleggeranno Draghi già al primo turno. Spero in qualche testa calda presente tra le file grilline e leghiste.


resta lo scenario più probabile, comunque Berlusconi potrebbe essere eletto anche senza il pd


----------



## fabri47 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> resta lo scenario più probabile, comunque Berlusconi potrebbe essere eletto anche senza il pd


L'unica incognita è il ritorno al voto. Probabilmente, risolveranno la cosa con la pagliacciata del ritorno di Salvini all'opposizione con la Meloni e FI ed il ritorno del M5S-PD.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i consigli di Gianni Letta, l'uomo ombra che nei giorni scorsi ha incontrato Conte e il nipote Enrico:*
> 
> "Sto facendo di tutto per far comprendere a Silvio che il rischio di bruciarsi è altissimo, nella corsa al Quirinale che ormai si è intestato, ma sono l’unico che si è preso l’ingrato compito di farglielo notare
> 
> Deve appoggiare Draghi al Quirinale e intestarsene i meriti, sarebbe il kingmaker della situazione"



L'itaglia sprofonda e questi parlano di kingmakerismo. E nessuno muove un dito.


----------



## Walker (4 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eleggessero direttamente Xi Jinping, ma che perdiamo tempo a fare.


Ma anche Kim Jong Un ad interim, a sto punto...


----------



## Swaitak (4 Gennaio 2022)

ma la littizzetto e le sue amiche non hanno gia deciso che deve esser donna?


----------



## Mika (4 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente vincerà Silvio ?
> Non sono aggiornato su nulla.


Ad oggi anche io non so molto, aiutatemi chi segue la cosa. Ad oggi pare che

PD+Renziani e CSX: vuole Mattarella bis, ma Mattarella non vuole rifare il PdR.
M5S: non ne ho idea
CDX: ha fatto il nome di Berlusconi

Ma ho letto che artisti e intellettuali vari vogliano che sia una donna il prossimo PdR.

Ho letto bene? In questi giorni ho ben altro nella testa per seguire queste cose, non riesco nemmeno a seguire più di tanto le notizie sul Milan il che è preoccupante per uno come me.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Gennaio 2022)

Provo a spiegarvi come andrà in base agli spifferi che mi giungono a lavoro e che finora raramente hanno sbagliato.

- Draghi per mandare un nome condiviso alle prime 3 chiamate, riuscendo nell'impresa di garantire la continuità del governo con un nome condiviso (se si fiutano possibili elezioni immediate, il buon Mario verrà impallinato dai franchi tiratori FI e M5S con magno gaudio). Ma molto difficilmente ci sarà accordo in tal senso e un altro nome "ecumenico" non esiste (o se esiste sono stati davvero bravi a tenerlo nascosto anche ai parlamentari, o piu semplicemente ancora lo stanno cercando)

Possibilità di elezione del PdR in questo momento: 20%
Nomi probabili: Draghi, oppure un Mr. X super partes di grande prestigio e senza nemici in alcun partito (al momento non pervenuto)

- Dopo le prime 3 chiamate fisiologicamente deserte, a quel punto si scoprono le carte. Tra la quarta e la sesta chiamata circa, la sinistra probabilmente andrà con Casini, il CDX o prova Berlusconi (forse proprio con l'intento di bruciarlo) o si butta su un nome piu praticabile e meno politico tipo Marcello Pera. Non sarà facile e tutti cercheranno di intestarsi il nome vincente, sarà decisivo il centro che di fatto può scegliere chi far vincere tra cdx e csx con un nome politico.
Qualora anche questi candidati vengano azzoppati, si entra nel vero e proprio tritacarne e la politica entra nuovamente in profondissima crisi. Intanto le borse iniziano a farci a pezzi.

Possibilità di elezione del PdR in questo momento: 50%
Nomi probabili: Berlusconi, Pera, Casini (Franceschini)

- Si entra nella terra di nessuno: tra ottava e dodicesima chiamata si sondano terreni che non vengono toccati in una elezione presidenziale dai tempi di Scalfaro e che negli ultimi 37 anni abbiamo visto solo in quel caso (si arrivò alla sedicesima chiamata). La politica è chiaramente in grande crisi e, qualora non si sia trovata la quadra su Draghi nei primi 3 scrutini, il suo nome potrebbe prepotentemente riemergere in questo momento in assenza di altro.
Possibile un nuovo tentativo politico: il cdx avrebbe teoricamente la carta Casellati, nome di prestigio visto che è presidente del senato. La sinistra potrebbe decidere di puntare forte su Francheschini per proporre un contraltare fortemente politico al nome della destra (potrebbe farlo anche prima, nella fase precedente, per rispondere polemicamente a Berlusconi candidato).
Anche Gentiloni potrebbe uscire dal cilindro in questo momento, con il benestare di Draghi. Difficile invece si faccia nuovamente il nome di Prodi.
Entra in gioco prepotentemente il nome di Giuliano Amato, che potrebbe essere utilizzato per un settennato breve modello Napolitano per rimandare la questione al nuovo parlamento in caso di impasse (ma difficilmente la sinistra si intesterebbe il rischio, ne tantomeno la destra populista vorrà legarsi ad un nome molto odiato dagli italiani): dipenderà tutto da quanto disperati siano i politici e di quanto sia forte la pressione dei mercati (occhio allo spread). Discorso simile per Monti, che potrebbe però godere di più consensi e quindi va per forza di cose considerato alla luce di una possibile convergenza a sinistra.
Un altro nome che potrebbe emergere in questo momento è quello di Cartabia, se si riesce a far digerire il rospo ai grillini e quindi mandare di fatto un proxy di Draghi dalla sicura esperienza costituzionale al Colle, lasciando in vita il governo e soddisfando praticamente tutti.

Possibilità di elezione del PdR in questo momento: 90%
Nomi probabili: Draghi, Casellati, Amato, Cartabia, Monti, Gentiloni (Francheschini)

- Dalla tredicesima in poi, saremmo in momento di impasse totale e completa disperazione di una politica ormai in rovina e irrimediabilmente compromessa agli occhi del popolo, che durante la fase più acuta dell'ondata omicron vede la classe politica incapace di trovare un nome di compromesso.
In un contesto così deteriorato, due soli nomi restano praticabili, ovvero Cartabia ed eventualmente Draghi nel caso il suo nome non sia stato fatto prima (ma a questo punto di totale disperazione sarebbe davvero difficile che non si sia tentata l'opzione Draghi prima).
Se anche qui non si trova la quadra, l'ultima opzione diventa piangere e implorare Mattarella di fare la Napolitanata per il bene del paese (e probabilmente le frigne sono iniziate già nella fase precedente).

Possibilità di eleggere il PdR in questo momento: 99%
Nomi probabili: Cartabia, Mattarella (Draghi)


- Qualora tutte le mediazioni fossero fallite e Mattarella si rifiutasse, si entra davvero nel tragico perchè si è arrivati intorno alla sedicesima chiamata e i nomi sono finiti, il paese è politicamente in rovina e con ogni probabilità è pure caduto il governo e ci troviamo con borsa crollata e spread alle stelle, pregando che intanto omicron non abbia fatto troppi danni.
Si fa quindi avanti ad libitum modello elezione di Leone (ma all'epoca il problema erano i nomi politici, qui sarebbe il contrario) probabilmente riciclando vecchi nomi già bruciati in precedenza finchè non si trova la quadra prima o poi.
Fantapolitica, ma visto il degrado dei nostri parlamentari potremmo arrivarci benissimo, e non ho la più pallida idea di chi potrebbe vincere a questo punto.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2022)

Casellati si è tirata fuori Trumpusconi, come la Moratti
già ha rotto il soffitto di cristallo al femminile al Senato, la sinistra ancora maledice il giorno in cui hanno accettato


----------



## Stex (4 Gennaio 2022)

silvio ha possibilita?


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Casellati si è tirata fuori Trumpusconi, come la Moratti
> già ha rotto il soffitto di cristallo al femminile al Senato, la sinistra ancora maledice il giorno in cui hanno accettato


Che qualcuno si tiri fuori dalla competizione per il PdR solitamente significa che è pienamente in corsa  
Non a caso c'è il famoso aneddoto di Paolo Cirino Pomicino relativo alle elezioni 1992: Forlani e Andreotti volevano il Quirinale, e quando interpellati durante un incontro comune con "o ministro" risposero ciascuno la stessa cosa: "Se c'è la candidatura dell'amico Giulio/Arnaldo, la mia non esiste".
Pomicino, che stupido non è, trasse l'ovvia conclusione: volevano candidarsi entrambi, Forlani andò per primo e senza la strage di Capaci con ogni probabilità Andreotti avrebbe centrato il Colle intorno alla diciottesima-ventesima chiamata


----------



## sunburn (4 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegarvi come andrà in base agli spifferi che mi giungono a lavoro e che finora raramente hanno sbagliato.
> 
> - Draghi per mandare un nome condiviso alle prime 3 chiamate, riuscendo nell'impresa di garantire la continuità del governo con un nome condiviso (se si fiutano possibili elezioni immediate, il buon Mario verrà impallinato dai franchi tiratori FI e M5S con magno gaudio). Ma molto difficilmente ci sarà accordo in tal senso e un altro nome "ecumenico" non esiste (o se esiste sono stati davvero bravi a tenerlo nascosto anche ai parlamentari, o piu semplicemente ancora lo stanno cercando)
> 
> ...


Secondo me non sarà nessuno dei papabili di cui si vocifera. Dei nomi già usciti, forse Casini ha qualche chance.
Dovessi scommettere, punterei un paio di euro su Patroni Griffi, che ha avuto incarichi con quasi tutti i governi degli ultimi 25 anni e quindi dovrebbe avere un consenso abbastanza trasversale, oltre a non essere uomo di bandiera di nessuno degli schieramenti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me non sarà nessuno dei papabili di cui si vocifera. Dei nomi già usciti, forse Casini ha qualche chance.
> Dovessi scommettere, punterei un paio di euro su Patroni Griffi, che ha avuto incarichi con quasi tutti i governi degli ultimi 25 anni e quindi dovrebbe avere un consenso abbastanza trasversale, oltre a non essere uomo di bandiera di nessuno degli schieramenti.


Eletto giudice costituzionale in sostituzione di Coraggio un paio di settimane fa, entra in carica il 28 gennaio.
Nome impraticabile


----------



## sunburn (4 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eletto giudice costituzionale in sostituzione di Coraggio un paio di settimane fa, entra in carica il 28 gennaio.
> Nome impraticabile


Sì, lo so. Però non mi sembra un ostacolo insormontabile. Diciamo che il profilo che mi sembra più probabile è quello.
Anche Pera potrebbe essere, in effetti.
Altri nomi “a sorpresa” al momento non me ne vengono.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Gennaio 2022)

Impallidisco nel leggere determinati nomi,Casini e Franceschini su tutti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Impallidisco nel leggere determinati nomi,Casini e Franceschini su tutti.


Franceschini è molto molto improbabile, troppo politico (come anche Berlusconi, ma al cav do qualche possibilità in piu)
Casini secondo me insieme a Draghi è uno dei due nomi piu probabili, non piace a nessuno ma nessuno lo odia.


----------



## smallball (4 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Franceschini è molto molto improbabile, troppo politico (come anche Berlusconi, ma al cav do qualche possibilità in piu)
> Casini secondo me insieme a Draghi è uno dei due nomi piu probabili, non piace a nessuno ma nessuno lo odia.


Casina rappresenta perfettamente la tradizione e la storia Democristiana


----------



## Blu71 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Gentiloni o Cartabia.


----------



## hakaishin (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> resta lo scenario più probabile, comunque Berlusconi potrebbe essere eletto anche senza il pd


Speriamo che Silvio ce la faccia! Godrei troppo.
Ma se eleggono draghi poi devono andare a votare o tirano fuori l’ennesimo magheggio pro pd per non votare?


----------



## hakaishin (4 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma anche Kim Jong Un ad interim, a sto punto...


Potrebbero eleggere speranza o qualche virostar no? Galli o bassetti ci starebbero bene.
@Ringhio8 a quel punto scappi dall’Italia?


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Gennaio 2022)

Faccio 3 nomi io,facendomi guidare dalle condizioni pietose in cui versa l'itaglia : Ferragni,Fedez(oppure insieme,tanto..)Achille Lauro.
Qualcuno si sorprenderebbe?Avanti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Gennaio 2022)

Sarà Draghi Presidente della Repubblica con un avatar di Draghi come Presidente di Consiglio.
O un avatar di Draghi come Presidente della Repubblica con Draghi Presidente del Consiglio.

Draghi dappertutto, si torna all'era Targaryen.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Gennaio 2022)

Qualunque cosa esce tanto sarà una schifezza. Mi auguro che sta storia del presidente della repubblica in qualche modo possa far cadere il governo. Se cade il governo forse ci evitiamo il prolungamento dello stato di emergenza a marzo, voglio illudermi da solo


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Gennaio 2022)

Verrà eletta la prima donna come presidente della Repubblica, e al primo scrutinio

La signora Bianca Scheda 

Tifo per chiunque abbia un minimo di conoscenza giuridica per eliminare dall'ordinamento l'apartheid vaccinale.
Purtroppo non succederà.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tifo per chiunque abbia un minimo di conoscenza giuridica per eliminare dall'ordinamento l'apartheid vaccinale.
> Purtroppo non succederà.


non basta purtroppo, vedi quanti esperti di costituzionalismo tentano di dar ragione al governo di turno.
servirebbe una persona libera senza interessi personali, ma come noti dall'appello dei docenti universitari contro il green pass ad esempio sono ben pochi perchè gli altri si dividono tra conformisti e collaborazionisti


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Dopo 13 anni ritorna il popolo viola !!!*

Mai più apparsi per tutte le peggiori porcate della politica ed eccoli in pandemia serrare le fila per impedire l'elezione di Berlusconi

*Il leader Gianfranco Mascia: "Noi i tamponi per il virus Berlusconi"*


>



In piazza Santi Apostoli a Roma è partito il coro:

"E noi che siamo italiani abbiamo un sogno nel cuore, una donna al Quirinale, una donna al Quirinale"


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> In piazza Santi Apostoli a Roma è partito il coro:
> 
> "E noi che siamo italiani abbiamo un sogno nel cuore, una donna al Quirinale, una donna al Quirinale"



me li immagino così:



>


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Dopo 13 anni ritorna il popolo viola !!!*
> 
> Mai più apparsi per tutte le peggiori porcate della politica ed eccoli in pandemia serrare le fila per impedire l'elezione di Berlusconi
> 
> ...


Accontentateli, eleggete la Casellati.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Volete un nome? Zanda.

Ex-DC, fondatore PD, scuola Cossiga, tifoso di Minchiarella, faccia da idiota e già con un piede nella fossa.

Ha lavorato per l'IRI, quelli che dovevano sostentare il paese. Però era quello che voleva svendere il patrimonio architettonico e culturale dell'itaglia per ripianare il debito.

Sarebbe perfetto. Una bara perfetta per questo agonizzante paese.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

Conte:​'Voto determinante se M5s compatto, abbiamo maggioranza relativa.​Non è il momento di fare nomi'​
e quando mai sono stati compatti in quattro anni ?


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Conte:​'Voto determinante se M5s compatto, abbiamo maggioranza relativa.​Non è il momento di fare nomi'​
> e quando mai sono stati compatti in quattro anni ?


A scrutinio segreto, poi...


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

avete notato come Conte sistematicamente eluda la piattaforma del voto, dal dopo Crimi non sentiamo più "aspettiamo il voto degli iscritti" come prima si faceva per quasi tutto
si sente investito del pieno potere di fare tutto, nonostante il crollo dei sondaggi

perchè non rifanno le quirinarie sulla piattaforma come sette anni fa ?
la volta scorsa uscì gabanelli e poi rodotà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Conte:​'Voto determinante se M5s compatto, abbiamo maggioranza relativa.​Non è il momento di fare nomi'​
> e quando mai sono stati compatti in quattro anni ?



Non è il momento perché non ne hanno di nomi 
Dicevano ieri in un programma che una cinquantina di grullini sono pronti a votare Berlusconi pur di rimanere fino al 2023.

I gruppi parlamentari sono in rivolta contro Conte, dopo l'elezione faranno fuori l'avvocatuccio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Dopo 13 anni ritorna il popolo viola !!!*
> 
> Mai più apparsi per tutte le peggiori porcate della politica ed eccoli in pandemia serrare le fila per impedire l'elezione di Berlusconi
> 
> ...



Berlusconi deve diventare presidente solo per far implodere e far spappolare i fegati a questi, poi li voglio tutti arrestati per vilipendio al capo dello stato.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Tutte queste opposizioni e veti farsa a Berlusconi, rischiano seriamente di fare l'effetto opposto. E attenzioni ai grillini scappati di casa, che potrebbero essere veramente decisivi.


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Conte:​'Voto determinante se M5s compatto, abbiamo maggioranza relativa.​Non è il momento di fare nomi'​
> e quando mai sono stati compatti in quattro anni ?


Un anno e poi ce li togliamo dalle palle.
Vediamo se il pd riesce ad eleggersi un altro presidentello su misura, di sicuro questi ultimi 2 annetti hanno scavato una bella fossa e molti la pagheranno.
C'è totale sfiducia nelle istituzioni e nelle alte camere c'è una gran voglia di prendere altro tempo, con altre toppe, per deligittimare anche quest'anno il popolicchio inutilicchio.
Ora voglio proprio vedere come riusciranno a tenere compatto 'sto governo dei peggiori, a 'sto punto spero davvero che possa farcela il pluricondannato di Arcore se questo volesse dire Draghi a casa ed elezioni immediate.
Ciò che non capisco è questo passaggio dell'inutile FI a sinistra, è stato un modo per scompattare il centrodestra? fiducia in Draghi e poi Silvio al colle? classico inciucietto all'italiana?
Non capisco perché la Lega non faccia saltare il governo, i momenti sono maturi, se avallano ogni scelta saranno anche loro i carnefici, ma vale davvero la pena solo per far andare Silvietto al colle? 
Il problema sono i soldi europei e la cessione di sovranismo, finché ci sarà questa finta emergenza ci dovrà essere Draghi al potere, padre padrone, ma non capisco perché assecondarlo, ha pieni poteri finti, emergenziali, basterebbe davvero poco per farlo saltare, basterebbe che a destra si facessero furbi e si opponessero a quest'altra privazione di libertà sul lavoro.
Non puoi governare guardando una tabella che conta i raffreddori, se se intelligente ti tiri fuori, ben sapendo che in caso di elezioni avresti la meglio, purtroppo il classico governicchiare all'italiana ha portato a questo, tanti cianciano e uno fa il lavoro sporco per altri, in questo caso la meravigliosa UE.
Detto questo, se anche il dittatoriello andasse al colle poi ci sarebbero le elezioni forzate, a meno che il dittatoriello non voglia farle saltare come l'anno scorso salvo poi andare a godersi gli europei con la mascherina una volta su e una volta giù e gli stadi PIENI.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi ancora contro il suo nemico Conte:*

"*La verità è che Conte nei Cinque Stelle non controlla più niente.
Avevo previsto la fine della leadership di Conte per il 2023, mi sbagliavo.*

Mi sbagliavo sui tempi, dico. *Finirà molto prima.*
La cosa più divertente è vedere oggi il coro unanime di consenso per Mattarella, una delle tante scelte che abbiamo proposto controcorrente, pagando poi un prezzo altissimo e che adesso vengono riconosciute scelte giuste per il Paese.
Come per la crisi di un anno fa

*Tra l'altro, i più spassosi sono, come sempre, i Cinque Stelle.
Gli stessi che ci insultarono per la scelta del Quirinale nel 2015, gli stessi che chiesero di processare Mattarella per alto tradimento nel 2018, oggi propongono il Bis, dicendo che il secondo mandato di Mattarella è la prima scelta dei grillini. 
E dire che Conte aveva appena annunciato, con grande enfasi che i Cinque Stelle avrebbero sostenuto la candidatura di una donna. 
Spero che qualcuno ricordi a Conte che Mattarella si chiama Sergio*"


----------



## gabri65 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Renzi ancora contro il suo nemico Conte:*
> 
> "*La verità è che Conte nei Cinque Stelle non controlla più niente.
> Avevo previsto la fine della leadership di Conte per il 2023, mi sbagliavo.*
> ...



'Sto maledetto si sbaglia sempre sui tempi, tipo quando lo fa sul suo ritiro, tuttora in ritardo di 6 anni.

Ma guarda te se un intero paese che ha costruito la civiltà moderna millenni fa adesso dipende da questo criminale da film comico di serie B.

Siamo proprio finiti, fino alle barbe.


----------



## vota DC (5 Gennaio 2022)

Ma perché non fanno un nome presentabile per il presidente donna? Bindi era il braccio destro della Anselmi, a me piace come politica ma è ridicolo e proporlo dato che il parlamento attuale è piduista o postpiduista tipo Renzi.
Ci sono tanti nomi che possono mettere d'accordo tutti compreso Berlusconi senza essere schiavetti di Berlusconi, basta pensare a Monica Bellucci!


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2022)

*fonti "anonime" oggi spifferano in giro che non ci sia alcuna volontà di Salvini di uscire dal governo*

"Matteo Salvini non sta progettando alcuna uscita dal governo:* la Lega intende rimanerci, con Mario Draghi a Palazzo Chigi, per completare il lavoro.*
In quest'ottica va letta anche la campagna sulle bollette e (in prospettiva) sul nucleare pulito.
Il partito è al lavoro su dossier urgenti e che toccano nel vivo famiglie e imprese.
Certo, è necessario un cambio di marcia su alcuni temi a partire dall'immigrazione"

da notare come le misure covid siano escluse dal discorso di tali fonti...


----------



## smallball (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *fonti "anonime" oggi spifferano in giro che non ci sia alcuna volontà di Salvini di uscire dal governo*
> 
> "Matteo Salvini non sta progettando alcuna uscita dal governo:* la Lega intende rimanerci, con Mario Draghi a Palazzo Chigi, per completare il lavoro.*
> In quest'ottica va letta anche la campagna sulle bollette e (in prospettiva) sul nucleare pulito.
> ...


La Meloni farà il botto al prossimo giro


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini contro l'ipotesi Draghi al Quirinale: "Non può abbandonare a lavori in corso".*


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini contro l'ipotesi Draghi al Quirinale: "Non può abbandonare a lavori in corso".*


in realtà giostrerebbe tutto dalla presidenza ugualmente, solo che la Lega non avrebbe nessuno da appoggiare senza Draghi come premier


----------



## smallball (9 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in realtà giostrerebbe tutto dalla presidenza ugualmente, solo che la Lega non avrebbe nessuno da appoggiare senza Draghi come premier


Alcuni quotidiani paventavano la candidatura di Giorgetti a premier nel caso Draghi traslochi al Quirinale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2022)

*Berlusconi scende in campo ufficialmente per tentare la scalata al Quirinale.
Domani sarà a Roma per istruire le sue truppe.

"Se Draghi viene eletto al Quirinale ritiro Forza italia dal governo, elezioni subito. Non appoggeremo nessun altro premier o governo."

Letta risponde: "Parole molto gravi."*


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Faccio 3 nomi io,facendomi guidare dalle condizioni pietose in cui versa l'itaglia : Ferragni,Fedez(oppure insieme,tanto..)Achille Lauro.
> Qualcuno si sorprenderebbe?Avanti.


Non possono essere eletti. Bisogna avere almeno 50 anni.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non possono essere eletti. Bisogna avere almeno 50 anni.


Lo so,ma in Itaglia non c'è mai fine al peggio.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi scende in campo ufficialmente per tentare la scalata al Quirinale.
> Domani sarà a Roma per istruire le sue truppe.
> 
> "Se Draghi viene eletto al Quirinale ritiro Forza italia dal governo, elezioni subito. Non appoggeremo nessun altro premier o governo."
> ...


Letta nipote segue poco...sono due mesi che lo dice


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo so,ma in Itaglia non c'è mai fine al peggio.



Questo è vero. Speriamo eleggano qualcuno o qualcuna di almeno presentabile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi scende in campo ufficialmente per tentare la scalata al Quirinale.
> Domani sarà a Roma per istruire le sue truppe.
> 
> "Se Draghi viene eletto al Quirinale ritiro Forza italia dal governo, elezioni subito. Non appoggeremo nessun altro premier o governo."
> ...



letta come al solito dorme in piedi come i cavalli.
Mi sembra ovvio che se Draghi dovesse salire al quirinale,non ci sarebbe più nessun collante all'interno delle forze di maggioranza.
Ma tanto a lui che gli frega ?
Tanto lui e il suo inutile partito,ogni volta che vengono cacciati a pedate,in qualche modo rientrano sempre dalla finestra.

In ogni caso...Draghi al quirinale...meh.
Spero riesca a salire qualcun altro e che il governo Draghi imploda il più presto possibile.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> letta come al solito dorme in piedi come i cavalli.
> Mi sembra ovvio che se Draghi dovesse salire al quirinale,non ci sarebbe più nessun collante all'interno delle forze di maggioranza.
> Ma tanto a lui che gli frega ?
> Tanto lui e il suo inutile partito,ogni volta che vengono cacciati a pedate,in qualche modo rientrano sempre dalla finestra.
> ...



Il Governo Draghi finirà la legislatura. Al Quirinale ci andrà, secondo me, uno tra la Cartabia, Gentiloni e Casini.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Governo Draghi finirà la legislatura. Al Quirinale ci andrà, secondo me, uno tra la Cartabia, *Gentiloni *e Casini.



Un vero incubo!
Non che casini sia meglio..

Speriamo salti fuori qualche altro nome insospettabile..


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un vero incubo!
> Non che casini sia meglio..
> 
> *Speriamo salti fuori qualche altro nome insospettabile.*.


Tipo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2022)

Sarebbe bello mettere Cacciari presidente della repubblica, così i decreti di guano di draghi non li firmerebbe


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello mettere Cacciari presidente della repubblica, così i decreti di guano di draghi non li firmerebbe



Il nuovo Presidente sarà organico a Draghi, inutile sperare altro.


----------



## Andris (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tajani fa sul serio:

*"Su Berlusconi non accettiamo veti: avrà i numeri che servono. 
Convinceremo il gruppo misto
Non è candidato di bandiera, pronti al confronto serrato"*


----------



## Andris (11 Gennaio 2022)

*Sul Corriere della Sera tutti i numeri in campo:


451 elettori per il centro-destra

414 elettori per il centro-sinistra con M5S

33 grandi elettori regionali per il centro-destra

25 grandi elettori regionali per il centro-sinistra

soglia per elezione con maggioranza assoluta, a cui punta Berlusconi, è 505

centro-destra con Italia viva andrebbe a 493, basterebbero una dozzina di voti esterni per eleggere Berlusconi

centro-sinistra con Azione e Italia viva andrebbe a 461*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Tajani fa sul serio:
> 
> *"Su Berlusconi non accettiamo veti: avrà i numeri che servono.
> Convinceremo il gruppo misto
> Non è candidato di bandiera, pronti al confronto serrato"*


Non succede ma se succede...


----------



## Andris (11 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sul Corriere della Sera tutti i numeri in campo:
> 
> 
> 451 elettori per il centro-destra
> ...


@fabri47 

puoi metterlo al primo post


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> @fabri47
> 
> puoi metterlo al primo post


Purtroppo, sono uno dei pochi utenti, forse l'unico che ha un bug nel profilo e non può modificare i post propri. Chiedilo ad uno dello staff.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sul Corriere della Sera tutti i numeri in campo:
> 
> 
> 451 elettori per il centro-destra
> ...


Ieri a Quarta Repubblica hanno fatto sentire un ex grillino al telefono, che ha detto che molti grillini voteranno Berlusconi e non vorrebbero per nulla Draghi ed ha aggiunto che il nostro ex presidente ha il 51% di possibilità di farcela.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Ecco che va in onda una delle ultime puntate di "Degrado itaglia". Le prossime le girano direttamente nel paese che ci fagociterà.

E tutti con i popcorn in mano, invece dei lanciafiamme.


----------



## Andris (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, sono uno dei pochi utenti, forse l'unico che ha un bug nel profilo e non può modificare i post propri. Chiedilo ad uno dello staff.


ok, ecco anche le foto che sono anche meglio

@Toby rosso nero potresti aggiungere le immagini al primo post ?



>





>





>


----------



## Andris (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ieri a Quarta Repubblica hanno fatto sentire un ex grillino al telefono, che ha detto che molti grillini voteranno Berlusconi e non vorrebbero per nulla Draghi ed ha aggiunto che il nostro ex presidente ha il 51% di possibilità di farcela.


secondo me se si arriva alla quarta Berlusconi ce la fa.

bisogna capire se prima uscirà il nome di Draghi, è chiaro che potrebbe essere eletto alle prime tre votazioni ma se M5S dovesse disertare allora le cose cambierebbero


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi scende in campo ufficialmente per tentare la scalata al Quirinale.
> Domani sarà a Roma per istruire le sue truppe.
> 
> "Se Draghi viene eletto al Quirinale ritiro Forza italia dal governo, elezioni subito. Non appoggeremo nessun altro premier o governo."
> ...


Questi pensano ai cavoli loro, pensano alle loro belle poltrone. Presidente della Repubblica, presidente del consiglio, ministri. Non frega a nessuno dei guai della gente, sono totalmente distaccati e asettici, in una condizione di assoluta "atarassia" rispetto a tutto ciò che accade intorno. Draghi che ricatta gli italiani, Berlusconi che ricatta il governo, alla fine vince chi ha più armi per ricattare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sul Corriere della Sera tutti i numeri in campo:
> 
> 
> 451 elettori per il centro-destra
> ...



Con sti numeri l'elezioni di berlusconi non è impossibile ma passa tutto per quanti ex m5s nel misto riuscirà a comprarsi. Se ne trova almeno 20, gli basta renzi per l'elezione (e ovviamente l'assenza di franchi tiratori nel cdx)
Per farcela può farcela, ma è difficile e poi si tratta di un nome fortemente divisivo.
Gioca dalla sua parte paradossalmente il fatto che è un vecchio malato e malconcio di 85 anni e i grandi elettori potrebbero ragionare in ottica "schiatta in 1-2 anni e possiamo pensarci poi", che poi è esattamente uno dei motivi per cui non va scartato Amato (che è comunque in salute e per me il settennato potrebbe pure portarlo a termine)


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con sti numeri l'elezioni di berlusconi non è impossibile ma passa tutto per quanti ex m5s nel misto riuscirà a comprarsi. Se ne trova almeno 20, gli basta renzi per l'elezione (e ovviamente l'assenza di franchi tiratori nel cdx)
> Per farcela può farcela, ma è difficile e poi si tratta di un nome fortemente divisivo.
> Gioca dalla sua parte paradossalmente il fatto che è un vecchio malato e malconcio di 85 anni e i grandi elettori potrebbero ragionare in ottica "schiatta in 1-2 anni e possiamo pensarci poi", che poi è esattamente uno dei motivi per cui non va scartato Amato (che è comunque in salute e per me il settennato potrebbe pure portarlo a termine)


Solo ex m5s? In molti nello stesso partito hanno paura di perdere la poltrona. Mettetevi nei loro panni, gente nullafacente, mantenuta dai loro genitori che non sono eterni e che in parlamento ha scoperto l'eden, perciò farebbero di tutto per non tornare alla vita di prima, che sarebbe un incubo. Per me saranno ultra decisivi nell'elezione del pdr e non escludo che votino Berlusconi. Se anche loro voteranno in massa Draghi, è perché è già tutto pronto per il prossimo governo ed è sicuro al 100% che non si tornerà a votare. Un altro punto a favore è che ieri Sgarbi, che dava per sicurissima l'elezione di Draghi, ha incominciato ad essere anche lui titubante.

Poi faccio notare anche un'altra cosa, il fatto che Renzi abbia fatto cadere il governo Conte, quando alla fine non gli mancava nulla ed IV aveva pure due ministeri. Se lo ha fatto è soprattutto per bruciare il banchiere nella corsa al quirinale, altrimenti non me lo spiego.


----------



## Raryof (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Solo ex m5s? In molti nello stesso partito hanno paura di perdere la poltrona. Mettetevi nei loro panni, gente nullafacente, mantenuta dai loro genitori che non sono eterni e che in parlamento ha scoperto l'eden, perciò farebbero di tutto per non tornare alla vita di prima, che sarebbe un incubo. Per me saranno ultra decisivi nell'elezione del pdr e non escludo che votino Berlusconi. Se anche loro voteranno in massa Draghi, è perché è già tutto pronto per il prossimo governo ed è sicuro al 100% che non si tornerà a votare. Un altro punto a favore è che ieri Sgarbi, che dava per sicurissima l'elezione di Draghi, ha incominciato ad essere anche lui titubante.
> 
> Poi faccio notare anche un'altra cosa, il fatto che Renzi abbia fatto cadere il governo Conte, quando alla fine non gli mancava nulla ed IV aveva pure due ministeri. Se lo ha fatto è soprattutto per bruciare il banchiere nella corsa al quirinale, altrimenti non me lo spiego.


Beh quando ti servono l'Italietta su un piatto d'argento e rimandano le elezioni a data da destinarsi ci sta, Draghi si è sentito di avere carta bianca e ha fatto quello che nessun altro partito avrebbe osato fare da solo senza bruciarsi un buon 70% dell'elettorato, ma non ha capito che, come dici tu, fare il PdC antiitaliano poi non porta matematicamente al colle, solo perché pensi di essere eterno, con pieni poteri e con un popolo schiavizzato dove gente con le torce vuole bruciare gente con i forconi, no, non ha senso, non può esistere e se per il pd Berlusca al quirinale sarà un problema allora è probabile che ci sarà un altro inciucio e la manovra più pericolosa sarà proprio Dr.Aghi al colle e un premierino piddino messo lì per prendere tempo prima del 2023 dove probabilmente non si voterà.
La mia speranza è che il centrodestra possa staccarsi da questo governo dei migliori e che Draghi possa andarsene a casetta, con gli interessi che ci sono in ballo la vedo difficile, c'è chi ha solo da perdere e farà di tutto per far perdere altro tempo, l'importante è che la Lega non rimanga in questa collaborazione totalitaria antiitaliana, non possono rimanere e poi arrivare al voto in questa situazione, devono capire bene quando staccarsi senza perdere di importanza, perchè se al pd riesce l'inciucio e loro rimangono dentro perderanno altri voti, questo per andar dietro a Draghi che in poche parole ha congelato gli italiani.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh quando ti servono l'Italietta su un piatto d'argento e rimandano le elezioni a data da destinarsi ci sta, Draghi si è sentito di avere carta bianca e ha fatto quello che nessun altro partito avrebbe osato fare da solo senza bruciarsi un buon 70% dell'elettorato, ma non ha capito che, come dici tu, fare il PdC antiitaliano poi non porta matematicamente al colle, solo perché pensi di essere eterno, con pieni poteri e con un popolo schiavizzato dove gente con le torce vuole bruciare gente con i forconi, no, non ha senso, non può esistere e se per il pd Berlusca al quirinale sarà un problema allora è probabile che ci sarà un altro inciucio e la manovra più pericolosa sarà proprio Dr.Aghi al colle e un premierino piddino messo lì per prendere tempo prima del 2023 dove probabilmente non si voterà.
> La mia speranza è che il centrodestra possa staccarsi da questo governo dei migliori e che Draghi possa andarsene a casetta, con gli interessi che ci sono in ballo la vedo difficile, c'è chi ha solo da perdere e farà di tutto per far perdere altro tempo, l'importante è che la Lega non rimanga in questa collaborazione totalitaria antiitaliana, non possono rimanere e poi arrivare al voto in questa situazione, devono capire bene quando staccarsi senza perdere di importanza, perchè se al pd riesce l'inciucio e loro rimangono dentro perderanno altri voti, questo per andar dietro a Draghi che in poche parole ha congelato gli italiani.


Forse è una fortuna che in questa situazione ci siano grillini ed ex grillini, che potrebbero far saltare tutto in nome della poltrona. Sono delle teste impazzite, con un leader (Conte), al quale disobbediscono in massa e sono pronti a "pugnalare alle spalle" se potessero. Se c'erano solo cdx con il pd, la corsa di Draghi al colle si faceva più semplice a mio parere.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi scende in campo ufficialmente per tentare la scalata al Quirinale.
> Domani sarà a Roma per istruire le sue truppe.
> 
> "Se Draghi viene eletto al Quirinale ritiro Forza italia dal governo, elezioni subito. Non appoggeremo nessun altro premier o governo."
> ...


Ci manca solo quest’altro.


----------



## enigmistic02 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi scende in campo ufficialmente per tentare la scalata al Quirinale.
> Domani sarà a Roma per istruire le sue truppe.
> 
> "Se Draghi viene eletto al Quirinale ritiro Forza italia dal governo, elezioni subito. Non appoggeremo nessun altro premier o governo."
> ...


Che teneri.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Gennaio 2022)

Mi piacerebbe vedere Berlusca solamente per i fegati spappolati di pd,leu,sinistra,popolo viola ecc.ecc

E anche per vedere se riusciranno ad aggirare l'articolo 278  
Ma immagino che in un ipotetico futuro con Berlusconi al quirinale,allora gli insulti e le offese sarebbero non solo consentiti,ma anche incentivati.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Solo ex m5s? In molti nello stesso partito hanno paura di perdere la poltrona. Mettetevi nei loro panni, gente nullafacente, mantenuta dai loro genitori che non sono eterni e che in parlamento ha scoperto l'eden, perciò farebbero di tutto per non tornare alla vita di prima, che sarebbe un incubo. Per me saranno ultra decisivi nell'elezione del pdr e non escludo che votino Berlusconi. Se anche loro voteranno in massa Draghi, è perché è già tutto pronto per il prossimo governo ed è sicuro al 100% che non si tornerà a votare. Un altro punto a favore è che ieri Sgarbi, che dava per sicurissima l'elezione di Draghi, ha incominciato ad essere anche lui titubante.
> 
> Poi faccio notare anche un'altra cosa, il fatto che Renzi abbia fatto cadere il governo Conte, quando alla fine non gli mancava nulla ed IV aveva pure due ministeri. Se lo ha fatto è soprattutto per bruciare il banchiere nella corsa al quirinale, altrimenti non me lo spiego.


A votare non ci si va fino all'ultimo giorno utile della legislatura e oltre se sarà necessario.
Cartabia è già pronta.


----------



## Raryof (11 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe vedere Berlusca solamente per i fegati spappolati di pd,leu,sinistra,popolo viola ecc.ecc
> 
> E anche per vedere se riusciranno ad aggirare l'articolo 278
> Ma immagino che in un ipotetico futuro con Berlusconi al quirinale,allora gli insulti e le offese sarebbero non solo consentiti,ma anche incentivati.


Una meraviglia nonostante sia stato e sia ancora il solito squallore umano di sempre, i messaggi di fine anno su canale 5, il pd che sbava veleno ogni 2x3, se lui è l'unica soluzione per togliersi dalle palle Draghi allora vada per Berlusca, ma dal momento che si sceglie il nuovo vecchione per il colle la Lega deve necessariamente togliersi dal governo, per me è così, se Draghi va al colle> elezioni, fine delle trasmissioni, unico problema, se Draghi va al colle e poi parla di no vax che ledono alla costituzionalità del voto (rimandato) perché pericolosi, allora lì il paese è finito per davvero, con premierino piddino inutile messo lì apposta per portare il paese alla rovina prima del 2023.


----------



## Andris (11 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con sti numeri l'elezioni di berlusconi non è impossibile ma passa tutto per quanti ex m5s nel misto riuscirà a comprarsi. Se ne trova almeno 20, gli basta renzi per l'elezione (e ovviamente l'assenza di franchi tiratori nel cdx)
> Per farcela può farcela, ma è difficile e poi si tratta di un nome fortemente divisivo.
> Gioca dalla sua parte paradossalmente il fatto che è un vecchio malato e malconcio di 85 anni e i grandi elettori potrebbero ragionare in ottica "schiatta in 1-2 anni e possiamo pensarci poi", che poi è esattamente uno dei motivi per cui non va scartato Amato (che è comunque in salute e per me il settennato potrebbe pure portarlo a termine)


io scommetto che Berlusconi vedrà morire tutti i suoi rivali prima di lasciarci, ha ottime cure private e forte di tempra
Napolitano è ancora vivo a 97 anni e fino a qualche anno fa ancora funzionava il cervello maligno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano: M5S e PD voteranno scheda bianca nelle prime tre votazioni, per poi votare Mattarella-Bis (o Draghi) nella quarta.*


----------



## hakaishin (12 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: M5S e PD voteranno scheda bianca nelle prime tre votazioni, per poi votare Mattarella-Bis (o Draghi) nella quarta.*


Il m5s che con di maio volevano l’impiccèment per mattarella


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il m5s che con di maio volevano l’impiccèment per mattarella



Ma Mummiarella, dopo aver detto in tutte le salse che non avrebbe accettato un secondo mandato, dopo aver salutato nel discorso di fine anno, come giustificherebbe un dietrofront del genere?

Ok che di questi tempi basta una scoreggia di Mattarella e partono applausi ed inchini, ma un minimo di dignità?


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

e che otterrebero alla quarta così ?
i numeri sono chiari...anche con renzi ne mancherebbero una cinquantina ancora, ma non penso neanche siano convinti al loro interno di questo
farebbero una pessima figura solamente

rischierebbero che Berlusconi venga eletto nella stessa votazione...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Gennaio 2022)

Che vergogna votare ancora Mattarella. Il fatto che vogliano continuare l'abominio fatto con napolitano bis è rivoltante


----------



## hakaishin (12 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma Mummiarella, dopo aver detto in tutte le salse che non avrebbe accettato un secondo mandato, dopo aver salutato nel discorso di fine anno, come giustificherebbe un dietrofront del genere?
> 
> Ok che di questi tempi basta una scoreggia di Mattarella e partono applausi ed inchini, ma un minimo di dignità?


Ma infatti non credo che mummiarella torni indietro.
Questa è la speranza di quei cialtroni in parlamento


----------



## smallball (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e che otterrebero alla quarta così ?
> i numeri sono chiari...anche con renzi ne mancherebbero una cinquantina ancora, ma non penso neanche siano convinti al loro interno di questo
> farebbero una pessima figura solamente
> 
> rischierebbero che Berlusconi venga eletto nella stessa votazione...


Il rischio sarebbe decisamente alto


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: M5S e PD voteranno scheda bianca nelle prime tre votazioni, per poi votare Mattarella-Bis (o Draghi) nella quarta.*


Se è così, sicuramente è un trappolone per franchi tiratori. Se vogliono votare Draghi o Mattarella, lo possono fare benissimo alla prima. Il M5S poi è quanto di più disunito possibile. E nemmeno il PD lo vedo così unito, sinceramente. Questa è l'elezione più incerta di sempre.


----------



## Route66 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Cosi per curiosità personale dato che mi pare sia uno dei possibili candidati....
Avete per caso visto la faccia di Ilvio dopo il ritiro spirituale con annessa "remise en forme" di fine anno?
Di che colore è venuto fuori stavolta?
Ha ancora connotati orientali oppure è passato a quelli sudamericani?


----------



## gabri65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Qualcuno, sempre cortesemente, faccia un po' un conto di quanto mi costano giornalmente questi maledetti delinquenti per giocherellare e tirare avanti con le votazioni.

Sarò noioso, sì sì lo riconosco, ma io andrei avanti a bombe atomiche finché non ne rimane vivo nemmeno uno.

Voi assistete pure allo show, mi raccomando.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: M5S e PD voteranno scheda bianca nelle prime tre votazioni, per poi votare Mattarella-Bis (o Draghi) nella quarta.*


Il tutto per il bene della nazione ovviamente...


----------



## 7vinte (12 Gennaio 2022)

Sono del '75. Seguo la politica da quando avevo 11 anni. Con Grande passione da quando ne avevo 15/16. Ebbene, ho vissuto le elezioni del PDR nel 1992, 1999, 2006, 2013 e 2015. Beh, una situazione così ingarbugliata non la ricordo mica eh. E basate


----------



## 7vinte (12 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono del '75. Seguo la politica da quando avevo 11 anni. Con Grande passione da quando ne avevo 15/16. Ebbene, ho vissuto le elezioni del PDR nel 1992, 1999, 2006, 2013 e 2015. Beh, una situazione così ingarbugliata non la ricordo mica eh. E basate


*E badate che ho vissuto il 1992 dove servirono 19 scrutini e il 2013.
Mattarella non è Napolitano, declinerà il bis.
L'unica è se eleggono Draghi. Ma altrimenti è il caos vero


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (12 Gennaio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Cosi per curiosità personale dato che mi pare sia uno dei possibili candidati....
> Avete per caso visto la faccia di Ilvio dopo il ritiro spirituale con annessa "remise en forme" di fine anno?
> Di che colore è venuto fuori stavolta?
> Ha ancora connotati orientali oppure è passato a quelli sudamericani?



guardati la sua pagina facebook, ci sono alcune foto degli anni '80, ritoccate con photoshop a livelli infimi e fatte passare come foto recenti.... trash totale


----------



## __king george__ (12 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lunedì 24 gennaio*, alle *ore 15:00*, il parlamento si riunirà in seduta comune più 3 delegati per ogni regione per l'*elezione del Presidente della Repubblica* e successore di Sergio Mattarella.
> 
> Come funziona l'elezione? Nei primi tre scrutini, il futuro presidente dovrà essere eletto con la maggioranza dei 2/3. Se tale maggioranza non verrà raggiunta, dal quarto scrutinio basterà la maggioranza assoluta (la metà più uno dei votanti).


lui mi sembra che sarebbe un Presidente della Repubblica assolutamente valido..proprio come stile comunicativo non trovate?


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

*Il senatore del Pd Fabio Porta subentra ad Adriano Cario, decaduto per brogli elettorali, nella circoscrizione Estero ripartizione America.*


la cosa forte è che i titolo sono sulla sostituzione, non su un delinquente per anni infiltrato con i brogli


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

*Berlusconi incontra Salvini oggi, venerdì Meloni.


Capogruppo Molinari della Lega:*

"*Noi dobbiamo capire se Berlusconi è davvero in campo e ci vogliamo giocare la partita in questo modo andando verso quella soluzione.
Dobbiamo però prepararci un piano B, trovare un'altra figura di centrodestra che sia condivisibile anche dal centrosinistra, io vedo questo schema.*
Se Berlusconi vuol scendere in campo ci si prova con i numeri del centrodestra sapendo che è difficile avere consensi dall'altra parte.
Se questa ipotesi non è più sul tavolo per mille ragioni dobbiamo essere pronti a fare un'altra proposta"


Ansa


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

pochi minuti fa da Giletti in onda il bomba innamorato di Draghi con un nuovo look da secchione

*"A palazzo Chigi o al Colle, l'importante è non perdere Draghi"*


sembra "Francia o Spagna, basta che se magna"



>



@gabri65

apri con cura la foto, potrebbe scattare un cazzotto al pc


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Mi piacerebbe che andasse su Berlusconi.
Solo per i fegati spappolati


----------



## danjr (12 Gennaio 2022)

Forza Silvio!!!!


----------



## cris (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ovviamente ora ci si dimentica di tutti i temi, l unico tema è imbastire il teatro del presidente della repubblica con alleanze e controalleanze. Ecco in cosa eccelle la politica, nella futilità, in questo i politici sono i numeri uno, tutto cio che è tutto fumo e niente arrosto. 
Che pelo sullo stomaco chi riesce ancora a seguire queste vicende, tanto di cappello.


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *E badate che ho vissuto il 1992 dove servirono 19 scrutini e il 2013.
> Mattarella non è Napolitano, declinerà il bis.
> L'unica è se eleggono Draghi. Ma altrimenti è il caos vero


Cosa dici uscirà un nome a sorpresa alla fine? Un profilo poco noto e poco ingombrante che metta d’accordo un po’ tutti esiste?


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> lui mi sembra che sarebbe un Presidente della Repubblica assolutamente valido..proprio come stile comunicativo non trovate?


Lui ne parla, ma manco gli tira, altri non ne parlano e sposano nonne, temporeggiano con le risorse e governano l'Europa


----------



## Andris (13 Gennaio 2022)

già pronti in Europa con l'endorsement



>


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2022)

La situazione attuale deve andare avanti. Di conseguenza, i nomi sono quelli del figlio dell'uomo di onore o di Tano Cariddi alias Smoking Man.

Quella mummia di Berlusconi, eventualmente, sarebbe solo un fantoccio messo lì per dargli un contentino.


----------



## Andris (13 Gennaio 2022)

stamattina si parla di un incontro top secret tra Letta nipote e Salvini: i due concordano in un governo con tutti i segretari di partito come ministri

pazzesco, come volersi bruciare in un governo restrittivo e limitato...chi suggerisce queste tattiche suicide ?


----------



## Andris (13 Gennaio 2022)

*entra in gioco Sgarbi con la "tattica dello scoiattolo" pro Berlusconi*

intervista bomba a La Stampa !!!

"*Sono l’unico che gli dice le cose in faccia: è meglio che imponi un candidato alla sinistra, invece prendi il nome più difficile e vai in salita.*
*Lui però insiste, dice che Draghi non lo vuole votare e allora lo aiuto

Io chiamo i parlamentari e poi glieli passo

Altroché se ci punta al Quirinale, dice che ha cento voti in più rispetto al centrodestra.*

Io gli ho chiesto ‘E chi sono questi?’

*Lui fa l’equazione: ci sono parlamentari senza un futuro e allora mi voteranno. 
Lo hanno convinto i suoi, forse.*
*Ma non è automatico, devi convincerli.*

Allora mi è venuto in mente il metodo Sgarbi.
Vanno contattati gli elettori.
Non si votano idee astratte ma le persone.
* Le assicuro che il 95% degli interlocutori era lusingato

Non so quanti voti ho già conquistato. 
Spero una ventina. 

Sono persone incerte del loro destino. 
Ci sono 110 esodati in Parlamento, quelli di ‘Alternativa c’è di Cabras mi hanno detto: ‘Noi siamo pronti a votare tutti tranne Draghi o uno del Pd’.*
*Poi ci sono i tanti grillini che non verranno rieletti. 
Con questi si può fare un ragionamento.*
*Io suggerisco di far entrare nel centrodestra una componente di ex grillini. 
Se prendono il 3% possono entrare in Parlamento.

Conte e Letta li chiama lui.
Ho telefonato a Renzi, mi ha detto che avrebbe richiamato più tardi ma per ora non lo ha fatto

L’area dei No vax è interessante. 
Silvio è per il vaccino ma può mandare un segnale a quei parlamentari tipo il leghista sardo De Martini, che non avendo il green pass non possono venire a Roma a votare*, lui potrebbe dire: ‘
Se non voti tu l’elezione non è valida' "


----------



## Andris (13 Gennaio 2022)

quest'intervista veramente da leggere più volte, non credi ai tuoi occhi.
Sgarbi lo racconta come se nulla fosse

@7vinte 

tu che sei di Forza Italia, che ne pensi ?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Su La7 intanto sono già partiti gli scleri rigurdo Berlusconi al Quirinale con i giornalisti di sinistra che sono terrorizzati.

Molto bene, devono impazzire.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quest'intervista veramente da leggere più volte, non credi ai tuoi occhi.
> Sgarbi lo racconta come se nulla fosse
> 
> @7vinte
> ...


Mi pare strano che lo dica così alla luce del sole. Però io sono strasicuro che i grillini, a meno che Draghi non li assicuri che non si tornerà a votare (e non è escluso che lo faccia, però bisognerà anche vedere se accetteranno di supportare un premier non grillino visto che si vocifera di Franceschini o Giorgetti e che farebbe ancora più sprofondare Pd e/o Lega nei sondaggi). Insomma, situazione molto ingarbugliata. Senza Draghi sarà difficile fare una maggioranza unita e se ci riescono, i partiti al prossimo ipotetico governo perderanno tantissimi elettori alla prossima tornata.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi pare strano che lo dica così alla luce del sole. Però io sono strasicuro che i grillini, a meno che Draghi non li assicuri che non si tornerà a votare (e non è escluso che lo faccia, però bisognerà anche vedere se accetteranno di supportare un premier non grillino visto che si vocifera di Franceschini o Giorgetti e che farebbe ancora più sprofondare Pd e/o Lega nei sondaggi) *voterebbero tranquillamente Berlusconi*. Insomma, situazione molto ingarbugliata. Senza Draghi sarà difficile fare una maggioranza unita e se ci riescono, i partiti al prossimo ipotetico governo perderanno tantissimi elettori alla prossima tornata.


corretto*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Il Giornale 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Gennaio 2022)

Il presidente lo avremo a febbraio, mettetevi comodi...


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (13 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Giornale
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


lol, 8 minuti, quasi come Fantozzi e la corazzata "kotiomkin"


----------



## smallball (13 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il presidente lo avremo a febbraio, mettetevi comodi...


Io però eviterei le manfrine del 1992 oppure del 2013...ricordando poi ciò che successe poco prima dell'elezione di Oscar Luigi Scalfaro


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Io però eviterei le manfrine del 1992 oppure del 2013...ricordando poi ciò che successe poco prima dell'elezione di Oscar Luigi Scalfaro


Non si tratta di manfrine, si tratta del fatto che (come ho scritto in un lunghissimo post qualche pagina fa) il nome ecumenico semplicemente non c'è.
Draghi sembra si sia fatto un po di terra bruciata intorno e Mattarella sembra restio a un bis.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ma quanto fa ridere la storia di Berlusconi che "Deve sciogliere la riserva"

Ahahahhahahaa probabilmente si farebbe impalare anche da Luxuria pur di diventare PDR.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi a Porta a Porta: "Per me non si andrà oltre il 28" (quinto giorno di votazione).*


----------



## 7vinte (14 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi a Porta a Porta: "Per me non si andrà oltre il 28" (quinto giorno di votazione).*


In genere succede (e fa) il contrario di quello che dice, quindi mettetevi comodi


----------



## 7vinte (14 Gennaio 2022)

*Oggi alle 14 dopo i funerali di Sassoli a Villa Grande (residenza romana di Berlusconi) vertice del Centro-Destra con i leader e gli esponenti di spicco di Forza Italia, Lega, Fratelli d'Italia, Unione di Centro (UdC), Coraggio Italia e Noi con l'Italia*


----------



## Andris (14 Gennaio 2022)

Berlusconi ha già ricevuto il capo del partito dei conservatori europei, è tutto pronto per Silvio il moderato europeista


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Gennaio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Su La7 intanto sono già partiti gli scleri rigurdo Berlusconi al Quirinale con i giornalisti di sinistra che sono terrorizzati.
> 
> Molto bene, devono impazzire.


Da giorni fanno rivedere la mitica "spolveratina", stanno impazzendo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Foglio: Berlusconi chiama nel cuore della notte i parlamentari. 
Ha ricevuto anche come risposta da un deputato: "Ma vai a cag***".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Foglio: Berlusconi chiama nel cuore della notte i parlamentari.
> Ha ricevuto anche come risposta da un deputato: "Ma vai a cag***".*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Foglio: Berlusconi chiama nel cuore della notte i parlamentari.
> Ha ricevuto anche come risposta da un deputato: "Ma vai a cag***".*


È veramente bollito. Anni fa, quando era in forma e pagava mazzette, poteva anche farcela, anzi al 100% ce la faceva in questa situazione. Ma ora...


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Foglio: Berlusconi chiama nel cuore della notte i parlamentari.
> Ha ricevuto anche come risposta da un deputato: "Ma vai a cag***".*


Secondo me l'hanno mandato in molti, non solo uno


----------



## Milanoide (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma quanto fa ridere la storia di Berlusconi che "Deve sciogliere la riserva"
> 
> Ahahahhahahaa probabilmente si farebbe impalare anche da Luxuria pur di diventare PDR.


Nein. Defe antare antare a kanossa dalla kulona inkiafabile e lekkare patatinen. Poi maccioranza urzula permette lui difentare presidente. Ja.


----------



## Andris (14 Gennaio 2022)

quella sarà la risposta di qualcuno strutturato o troppo indottrinato.
io penso che quanto detto da Sgarbi sia vero, cioè un signor nessuno finito in parlamento e che sa non verrà ricandidato si sente importante parlando con Berlusconi.
nella vita non ti capita mai...al di là dei reati, parli con una delle persone più importanti della storia politica italiana.
normale che resti affascinato e cedi se non hai i mezzi per resistere alla tentazione, non serve neanche arrivare ai casi scilipoti ma si può restare tranquillamente nella legalità per portarli dalla tua parte


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2022)

Spero ci riesca, godrei Molto a vedere tanti fegati spappolati


----------



## Giofa (14 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Spero ci riesca, godrei Molto a vedere tanti fegati spappolati


Ma perché vi ostinate con sto fegati spappolati? Lasciando stare il passato (che per me è fondamentale nel non volerlo ma non è questo il punto) stiamo parlando di un signore di 85 anni in evidente affanno (nonostante faccia di tutto per mascherarlo). Possibile sia il miglior nome spendibile dal centro destra? Veramente vi piacerebbe lui pur di fare un dispetto al PD?


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Foglio: Berlusconi chiama nel cuore della notte i parlamentari.
> Ha ricevuto anche come risposta da un deputato: "Ma vai a cag***".*


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma perché vi ostinate con sto fegati spappolati? Lasciando stare il passato (che per me è fondamentale nel non volerlo ma non è questo il punto) stiamo parlando di un signore di 85 anni in evidente affanno (nonostante faccia di tutto per mascherarlo). Possibile sia il miglior nome spendibile dal centro destra? Veramente vi piacerebbe lui pur di fare un dispetto al PD?


Penso siano davvero pochi a voler Berlusca pdr, ma qualunque nome esca dalla fogna piddina é al 100% pure peggio, chiamiamolo il minore dei mali


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Penso siano davvero pochi a voler Berlusca pdr, ma qualunque nome esca dalla fogna piddina é al 100% pure peggio, chiamiamolo il minore dei mali


Non ho nulla di particolare contro nessuno dei papabili, nemmeno contro il cavaliere mascarato.

Ma Berlusca come massima carica dello Stato tra evidente stordimento mentale ( chissà fra 7 anni....) e puttantour vari sgamati( che non biasimo) sarebbe davvero simbolo di degrado della Nazione ( cosa già in atto da anni)


----------



## Raryof (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Foglio: Berlusconi chiama nel cuore della notte i parlamentari.
> Ha ricevuto anche come risposta da un deputato: "Ma vai a cag***".*


Troppi gayoni in parlamento?


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho nulla di particolare contro nessuno dei papabili, nemmeno contro il cavaliere mascarato.
> 
> Ma Berlusca come massima carica dello Stato tra evidente stordimento mentale ( chissà fra 7 anni....) e puttantour vari sgamati( che non biasimo) sarebbe davvero simbolo di degrado della Nazione ( cosa già in atto da anni)


Anche votassero lui non durerà mai 7 anni secondo me, ma pur di non vedere un mummiarella bis, Adolf draghi, Franceschini (che dio ce ne scampi) mi faccio andar bene il nano di Arcore, il che non vuol dire che lo apprezzi eh


----------



## Andris (14 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma perché vi ostinate con sto fegati spappolati? Lasciando stare il passato (che per me è fondamentale nel non volerlo ma non è questo il punto) stiamo parlando di un signore di 85 anni in evidente affanno (nonostante faccia di tutto per mascherarlo). Possibile sia il miglior nome spendibile dal centro destra? Veramente vi piacerebbe lui pur di fare un dispetto al PD?


un'alternativa sarebbe ad esempio Tremonti, tre volte ministro delle Finanze e 25 anni di parlamento oltre che carriera universitaria e poi professionale di tutto rispetto, ma dubito i berlusconiani ne vorrebbero sentir parlare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche votassero lui non durerà mai 7 anni secondo me, ma pur di non vedere un mummiarella bis, Adolf draghi, Franceschini (che dio ce ne scampi) mi faccio andar bene il nano di Arcore, il che non vuol dire che lo apprezzi eh



Per il Berlusca si vocifera di un "gentlement agreement" di soli 2-3 anni.


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> un'alternativa sarebbe ad esempio Tremonti, tre volte ministro delle Finanze e 25 anni di parlamento, ma dubito i berlusconiani ne vorrebbero sentir parlare


Anziano per anziano...ci sarebbe lo zio del Segretario del PD al quale non potrebbe dire No


----------



## Andris (14 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Anziano per anziano...ci sarebbe lo zio del Segretario del PD al quale non potrebbe dire No


lo zio Gianni, già era esperto a lavorare nell'ombra, si è ritirato ormai ad 87 anni
sarebbe stato l'inciucio per eccellenza


----------



## gabri65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque, se il Berlusca diventa PdR ("e dai, facciamoglielo fare ..."), il giorno dopo schianta.

Avendo raggiunto il suo obiettivo, ormai appagato, il suo organismo cederà di brutto.

Povero Monza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per il Berlusca si vocifera di un "gentlement agreement" di soli 2-3 anni.


Gli anni che gli rimangono da "lucido", più o meno


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ne vedremo delle belle.. nessuno schieramento ha i numeri necessari per leggere un proprio candidato.. ed occhio al voto segreto che potrebbe far saltare tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Gennaio 2022)

*Berlusconi candidato ufficiale del centrodestra.

Dopo il vertice ad Arcore, il centrodestra unito chiede a Berlusconi di sciogliere la riserva.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi candidato ufficiale del centrodestra.
> 
> Dopo il vertice ad Arcore, il centrodestra unito chiede a Berlusconi di sciogliere la riserva.*



Un'occasione così secondo me il centrodestra poteva giocarsela meglio, per una volta che aveva buoni numeri in parlamento.
Lo prenderanno nel didietro dal PD come sempre.

Ma chissà se ci sono altre strategie dietro, con Renzi.
Magari il Berlusca sarà impallinato dai suoi stessi alleati.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi candidato ufficiale del centrodestra.
> 
> Dopo il vertice ad Arcore, il centrodestra unito chiede a Berlusconi di sciogliere la riserva.*



Ma quale centrodestra. Questa sarebbe una destra?

Rendetevi conto di cosa stanno pensando di noi nel resto del mondo. Farebbero bene a cancellarci dal pianeta stasera stessa.


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un'occasione così secondo me il centrodestra poteva giocarsela meglio, per una volta che aveva buoni numeri in parlamento.
> Lo prenderanno nel didietro dal PD come sempre.
> 
> Ma chissà se ci sono altre strategie dietro, con Renzi.
> Magari il Berlusca sarà impallinato dai suoi stessi alleati.


Magari i 2 Matteo hanno già pronta l'opzione B


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un'occasione così secondo me il centrodestra poteva giocarsela meglio, per una volta che aveva buoni numeri in parlamento.
> Lo prenderanno nel didietro dal PD come sempre.
> 
> Ma chissà se ci sono altre strategie dietro, con *Renzi.*
> Magari il Berlusca sarà impallinato dai suoi stessi alleati.


E Salvini. Ormai sono da considerarsi alleati. IV vuole sostituirsi a Forza Italia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Magari i 2 Matteo hanno già pronta l'opzione B



Leggo ora che ci sarà un secondo incontro del centrodestra la prossima settimana, per una verifica finale sui numeri.

Chiaramente quella di oggi è una tattica per "rispettare" Berlusconi senza spaccare la coalizione, poi la settimana prossima passeranno ad altri nomi.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Berlusconi, per me, come ha detto il suo fido Sallusti anche ieri a Porta a Porta, tenterà il tutto e per tutto. È la sua ultima strada e, secondo me, dovesse fallire, potrebbe seriamente ritirarsi dalla politica perché poi non avrebbe più ambizioni e non conterebbe veramente più nulla.


----------



## danjr (14 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma perché vi ostinate con sto fegati spappolati? Lasciando stare il passato (che per me è fondamentale nel non volerlo ma non è questo il punto) stiamo parlando di un signore di 85 anni in evidente affanno (nonostante faccia di tutto per mascherarlo). Possibile sia il miglior nome spendibile dal centro destra? Veramente vi piacerebbe lui pur di fare un dispetto al PD?


SI! tanto parliamoci chiaro, in Italia il PdR è più un ruolo di rappresentanza...


----------



## mandraghe (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Leggo ora che ci sarà un secondo incontro del centrodestra la prossima settimana, per una verifica finale sui numeri.
> 
> Chiaramente quella di oggi è una tattica per "rispettare" Berlusconi senza spaccare la coalizione, poi la settimana prossima passeranno ad altri nomi.



Secondo me nel centrodestra Tajani è quello che ha più possibilità. 

Infatti furbescamente tiene un profilo molto basso. Ma una volta impallinato Silvio, se sono furbi, cosa molto improbabile, dovrebbero gettarlo nella mischia. Ma conoscendoli si impunteranno su Berlusconi e andranno incontro all'ennesima debacle.


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> SI! tanto parliamoci chiaro, in Italia il PdR è più un ruolo di rappresentanza...


...come dimostrano le presidenze di Napolitano e Mattarella, che si sono scelti pure i ministri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque siamo oltre ogni commedia, Berlusconi che diventa il capo del CSM è roba forte. L'unica cosa positiva saranno i fegati spappolati e i mandati di arresto per vilipendio.

Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che per le prossime elezioni sorga un partito nuovo da poter votare, altrimenti ci cucchiamo il PD per altri 5 anni anni, ius soli compreso. Questa mossa al di là delle battute farà perdere un bel po' di voti, la Meloni e Salvini sono veramente invotabili pur odiando il PD con tutta l'anima. Beccheranno tante di quelle sberle alle prossime elezioni mica da ridere


----------



## Swaitak (14 Gennaio 2022)

mal che vada come fantoccio ci vedrei bene Scaroni


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi candidato ufficiale del centrodestra.
> 
> Dopo il vertice ad Arcore, il centrodestra unito chiede a Berlusconi di sciogliere la riserva.*



Non c'è limite al peggio.


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi candidato ufficiale del centrodestra.
> 
> Dopo il vertice ad Arcore, il centrodestra unito chiede a Berlusconi di sciogliere la riserva.*


Salvino e Melone, il vento del cambiamento. 
Anche fosse solo un nome di facciata è comunque un'oscenita'. Una cosa che dovrebbe risultare inaccettabile a tutti, per primi ai sostenitori di partiti di destra. Sì, ancora si più a loro. 

Riguardo Salvino, se a questo appecoramento verso il boss di sempre ci aggiungiamo l intesa con l'amico Renzie, e le sempreverdi amicizie losche, capiamo subito lo stato in cui versa il cdx


----------



## hakaishin (14 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma perché vi ostinate con sto fegati spappolati? Lasciando stare il passato (che per me è fondamentale nel non volerlo ma non è questo il punto) stiamo parlando di un signore di 85 anni in evidente affanno (nonostante faccia di tutto per mascherarlo). Possibile sia il miglior nome spendibile dal centro destra? Veramente vi piacerebbe lui pur di fare un dispetto al PD?


Si indubbiamente. Per fare un dispetto al pd e ai babbei che vanno dietro al piddì


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Salvino e Melone, il vento del cambiamento.
> Anche fosse solo un nome di facciata è comunque un'oscenita'. Una cosa che dovrebbe risultare inaccettabile a tutti, per primi ai sostenitori di partiti di destra. Sì, ancora si più a loro.
> 
> Riguardo Salvino, se a questo appecoramento verso il boss di sempre ci aggiungiamo l intesa con l'amico Renzie, e le sempreverdi amicizie losche, capiamo subito lo stato in cui versa il cdx


Il problema è che la cosiddetta "sinistra " rigorosamente tra virgolette non è messa molto meglio...


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque siamo oltre ogni commedia, Berlusconi che diventa il capo del CSM è roba forte. L'unica cosa positiva saranno i fegati spappolati e i mandati di arresto per vilipendio.
> 
> Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che per le prossime elezioni sorga un partito nuovo da poter votare, altrimenti ci cucchiamo il PD per altri 5 anni anni, ius soli compreso. Questa mossa al di là delle battute farà perdere un bel po' di voti, la Meloni e Salvini sono veramente invotabili pur odiando il PD con tutta l'anima. Beccheranno tante di quelle sberle alle prossime elezioni mica da ridere


Io,invece, sono convinto che nel 2023 la Meloni farà il botto


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Giornale
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Non potevo credere fosse reale. È esattamente il tipo di umorismo di Lercio e altri momenti trash. 
Tutti riuniti ancora una volta per assecondare le follie di un pazzo. 
Minzolini è veramente un oltraggio all essere umano, un'ameba insulsa strisciante. Mi fa orrore solo guardarlo in foto. Che scandalo di persone, per portare a casa la pagnotta e vivere la loro indecorosa vita cancellano ogni minima traccia di dignità. I Grima Vermilinguo alla Sallusti mi fanno un ribrezzo rivoltante.


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non potevo credere fosse reale. È esattamente il tipo di umorismo di Lercio e altri momenti trash.
> Tutti riuniti ancora una volta per assecondare le follie di un pazzo.
> Minzolini è veramente un oltraggio all essere umano, un'ameba insulsa strisciante. Mi fa orrore solo guardarlo in foto. Che scandalo di persone, per portare a casa la pagnotta e vivere la loro indecorosa vita cancellano ogni minima traccia di dignità. I Grima Vermilinguo alla Sallusti mi fanno un ribrezzo rivoltante.


Beh se si ripercorre la storia e la parabola giornalistica di Travaglio non andiamo esattamente lontano da Sallusti...


----------



## vota DC (14 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si indubbiamente. Per fare un dispetto al pd e ai babbei che vanno dietro al piddì


Dopo il coming out di Scalfari potrebbero pure esultare e dire "perlomeno è un politico istituzionale con tanto di partito nel ppe e non un populista"


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la cosiddetta "sinistra " rigorosamente tra virgolette non è messa molto meglio...


Fanno tutti ugualmente schifo e ribrezzo, disgusto e fetore da ogni poro e parte. Sono concretamente un all star team del degrado e della malapolitica (anzi mala-tutto). Berlusconi presidente della repubblica è semplicemente la punta centrale di questo bel club


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Io,invece, sono convinto che nel 2023 la Meloni farà il botto


La Meloni sta pagando l'ambiguità. Con Conte è stata convincente, ma con Draghi, in particolare dopo l'approvazione del Green Pass, non sta lasciando il segno. Dopo l'elezione del pdr deve svegliarsi. Lo dico per lei, non perché faccio il tifo, visto che alla prossima tornata che già è un miracolo se ci sarà, non voterò alcun grande partito.


----------



## ilPresidente (14 Gennaio 2022)

A me sembra evidente Berlusconi ci provi con la consapevolezza che sarà comunque il primo nome sacrificabile. Avranno un piano B. Lui punterà con vari mezzi all’elezione prima di febbraio. Meloni e Salvini lo appoggeranno solo all’inizio. Se ci fosse un nome nuovo gradito non é remota lo usino come ariete e poi Silvio in senato ripulito e loro che virano sul nome nuovo.


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Meloni sta pagando l'ambiguità. Con Conte è stata convincente, ma con Draghi, in particolare dopo l'approvazione del Green Pass, non sta lasciando il segno. Dopo l'elezione del pdr deve svegliarsi. Lo dico per lei, non perché faccio il tifo, visto che alla prossima tornata che già è un miracolo se ci sarà, non voterò alcun grande partito.


Dipenderà molto da che governo uscirà fuori dopo aver eletto il nuovo inquilino del Quirinale....con Draghi sul Colle in caso di Di Maio o Franceschini a Palazzo Chigi sicuramente l'azione della Meloni sarà più incisiva


----------



## Giofa (14 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si indubbiamente. Per fare un dispetto al pd e ai babbei che vanno dietro al piddì


Be' allora se va male Silvio vi suggerisco Schettino, sai che fegato spappolato per il comandante De Falco.
Siamo al punto che o è colpa del PD o si fa qualcosa contro il PD, a me sembra un po' un'ossessione.
Il centrodestra ha i numeri? Bene che esprima un candidato e che si lasci giudicare per il candidato espresso, troppo facile dire Silvio fa pena ma è solo per dispetto


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Dipenderà molto da che governo uscirà fuori dopo aver eletto il nuovo inquilino del Quirinale....con Draghi sul Colle in caso di Di Maio o Franceschini a Palazzo Chigi sicuramente l'azione della Meloni sarà più incisiva


Si si, la Meloni secondo me è la prima che spera in Draghi pdr SOPRATTUTTO se non si andrà a votare. Farà un grande colpo in tal caso, specialmente se faranno Giorgetti premier, ma non penso che la Lega (Salvini non lo cito neanche ormai è il fantoccio di Giorgetti e co) sarà così ingenua da appoggiare un altro esecutivo con PD e M5S.


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si si, la Meloni secondo me è la prima che spera in Draghi pdr SOPRATTUTTO se non si andrà a votare. Farà un grande colpo in tal caso, specialmente se faranno Giorgetti premier, ma non penso che la Lega (Salvini non lo cito neanche ormai è il fantoccio di Giorgetti e co) sarà così ingenua da appoggiare un altro esecutivo con PD e M5S.


Salvini è sempre stata la "propaganda " della Lega, le decisioni più importanti le ha prese quasi totalmente Giorgetti


----------



## Raryof (14 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Io,invece, sono convinto che nel 2023 la Meloni farà il botto


Anche secondo me.
E rimane invotabile perché non riesce nemmeno a fare opposizione come si deve, ma gli altri sono tutti talmente inciuciati che chi più chi meno hanno perso consensi, del pd non ne parliamo, per loro uscire dalla crisi del "dover purtroppo decidere di cambiare con la paura di poter sparire dai radar.." significa fregare gli italiani e prendere tempo, quindi Mattarella a vita, Draghi inattaccabile e osannato da tutti i fessi che prende decisioni e pandemia infinita, pensate solo a come potrebbero tornare a fare politica non sanitaria questi una volta finita la buffonata, ce li vedete? 
E Salvino? faceva tanto il difensore degli italiani e poi è passato coi sinistri, ha avallato tutto, è entrato perché pensava che avrebbe dovuto avere voce in capitolo riguardo il famoso RF, di cui nessuno parla più, adesso invece prendono tempo e aspettano che si scelga un nuovo fantoccio, alcuni che vogliono farla franca, altri che senza il colle sarebbero finiti, partitini ridicoli e insicuri, gente che sarebbe disposta a tutto pur di rimanere lì, questa è la politica italiana.
Ci sono 6 e passa mln di italiani che sono contro i vaccini, più quelli che sono stati obbligati, ecco il più forte partito italiano oggi, soprattutto quando la farsa sarà finita, così come il freddo.. ma questo purtroppo è un paese morto, vinci solo se riesci a prendere tempo per preparare la purga al momento giusto, nessuno e dico NESSUNO sarà capace di tornare a fare una vera campagna elettorale, non sapevano fare prima e non lo vedono necessario ora, quando è così devi andare a casa, non rimani lì tanto per, purtroppo politica ormai vuol dire poco, c'è un'autogestione finanziaria, totalitaria, che fa paura, tutti possono entrare in politica, basta seguire gli altri, seguire il bugiardo più forte e puoi farti la pensioncina senza troppi patemi.
Utilizzare la pandemia per sopravvivere politicamente, ecco perché fare campagna antivax sarebbe sciocco, un po' come qualcuno stava cercando di fare una campagna no€, infatti tutti questi partiti sono sempre stati i più votati, sempre, no €, no clandestini, no Europa, ma cose accadute in questi anni hanno totalmente offuscato la ragione, ora c'è solo il terribile raffreddore da combattere, ma senza cure, solo finti sieri che ti fanno venire al massimo un raffreddore (perché tutto il mondo è fatto di vecchi e il SI delle persone è incapace di resistere a tutto questo, come nel 2020 quando sono morte così tante persone sopra gli 80 anni e malate e così poche sotto i 60).
L'anno prossimo li vedremo sparire a poco a poco, per fortuna, gli italiani si ricorderanno di tutto, adesso vediamo il circo come prosegue, mi andrebbe bene il Berlusca solamente se questo volesse dire Draghi out o pd in catene, tutto il resto della marmaglia eleggibile ha meno valore di Pippo Baudo in Italia (tra i vecchioni italiani).


----------



## Milanoide (14 Gennaio 2022)

Che noia ! Vittoria annunciatissima e preparatissima di Casini.
La volete donna? La volete di centrodestra?
Sorprendiamo il mondo e mettiamo Mara Carfagna!!


----------



## Swaitak (14 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Che noia ! Vittoria annunciatissima e preparatissima di Casini.
> La volete donna? La volete di centrodestra?
> Sorprendiamo il mondo e mettiamo Mara Carfagna!!


Purtroppo ci vogliono 50 anni, altrimenti il posto era tutto Ferragni


----------



## danjr (15 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mal che vada come fantoccio ci vedrei bene Scaroni


Scusa, perché non Galliani?


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Be' allora se va male Silvio vi suggerisco Schettino, sai che fegato spappolato per il comandante De Falco.
> *Siamo al punto che o è colpa del PD o si fa qualcosa contro il PD, *a me sembra un po' un'ossessione.
> Il centrodestra ha i numeri? Bene che esprima un candidato e che si lasci giudicare per il candidato espresso, troppo facile dire Silvio fa pena ma è solo per dispetto


Ciò che sorprende di più é che ci sia gente che da ancora credito al PD dopo decenni di fogna.


----------



## Milanoide (15 Gennaio 2022)

Il PD-fogna è sempre li anche perché dall'estero, e parlo di europa occidentale, il PD viene percepito come unica entità politica rimasta con un po' di senso dello Stato. Qualcosa che tenga la barra del timone della nave Italia nella direzione europea.
Gli altri hanno dato prova contraria.
Semplicismo e slogan su problemi di una complessità enorme che ci sono per tutti i paesi e che hanno mille sfaccettature.
Un atteggiamento predatorio verso la cosa pubblica per soddisfare appetiti e tasche private.
Un ipocrisia di fondo su questioni morali.
Non ultimo i soldini. 
Qui dentro leggo critiche a Monti e Draghi come fossero il male assoluto.
Ma tutti gli altri sapevano cosa stavano maneggiando?
Erano lungimiranti?
Seguiamo idee da scappati di casa ma quando poi sputtanerai i risparmi a mezza italia uscendo dall'euro la gente ti aspetterà sotto casa per arrostirti, perché non ci sarà niente altro da mangiare.


----------



## Sam (15 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque, se il Berlusca diventa PdR ("e dai, facciamoglielo fare ..."), il giorno dopo schianta.
> 
> Avendo raggiunto il suo obiettivo, ormai appagato, il suo organismo cederà di brutto.
> 
> Povero Monza.


Tranquillo, tanto lo riprendono con la respirazione artificiale. Non sulla bocca però.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano: c'è un elenco di 40 "traditori" all'interno del centrodestra che non vogliono Berlusconi al Colle. Tra questi, anche nomi di Forza Italia come i ministri Mara Carfagna e Renato Brunetta.*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: c'è un elenco di 40 "traditori" all'interno del centrodestra che non vogliono Berlusconi al Colle. Tra questi, anche nomi di Forza Italia come i ministri Mara Carfagna e Renato Brunetta.*


Sono al delirio più totale. LOL. Così facendo, fanno praticamente il gioco di Berlusconi.


----------



## Raryof (15 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Il PD-fogna è sempre li anche perché dall'estero, e parlo di europa occidentale, il PD viene percepito come unica entità politica rimasta con un po' di senso dello Stato. Qualcosa che tenga la barra del timone della nave Italia nella direzione europea.
> Gli altri hanno dato prova contraria.
> Semplicismo e slogan su problemi di una complessità enorme che ci sono per tutti i paesi e che hanno mille sfaccettature.
> Un atteggiamento predatorio verso la cosa pubblica per soddisfare appetiti e tasche private.
> ...


L'Italia entrando nell'€ ci ha solamente perso, è una moneta troppo forte e non unitaria che ci svantaggia di continuo, avremmo bisogno di una moneta meno forte per essere molto più competitivi, avremmo bisogno di sovranità monetaria, di altre teste, è logico che dopo aver perso produttività, dopo aver perso mlrd su mlrd che sono stati bruciati proprio per questo masochismo europeista siamo un paese che sopravvive grazie alle banche centrali europee, senza sovranità, senza avere la possibilità di decidere in casa nostra l'unica strada è quella dell'emergenza perpetua che verrà portata avanti fino allo stremo nel corso di questi anni 20, emergenza che si traduce in digitalizzazione controllante della persona, ergo non vi è nessun beneficio fiscale o economico ma è semplicemente ciò che c'è scritto in agenda e che ci viene imposto.
€? beh non possiamo sottrarci, ci è stato imposto e ora sopravvivi, non hai crescita e non l'avrai mai, perché non sei competitivo e perché questa moneta non ha più senso di esistere.
L'€ è stato solamente un modo per farci sentire parte di qualcosa, protetti, mentre dalla finestra (aperta e con la luce accesa) entravano i ladri di notte a portarsi via tutto, poi boom, da un momento all'altro prezzi raddoppiati proprio mentre gli asini si divertivano a contare le nuove fantastiche monetine dentro il sacchettino, prezzi raddoppiati e stipendi che non sono cresciuti per niente.
E adesso ciò che ti fa credere l'Europa è che senza il loro supporto (e noi siamo contribuenti netti ma non decidiamo nulla) saremmo per strada, logico, ci siamo già, è la collettività che salva il cattivo pensiero, un po' come per i vaccini, se lo fanno tutti non fa male, se rimani solo sei finito, eppure strategicamente avremmo molti più vantaggi a staccarci dall'€, ad abbassare le tasse, a favorire le imprese, invece siamo dentro la digitalizzazione forzata usata con scopi totalitari dove ci sono evidenti mancanze governative, ma controllante, che non blocca il malaffare o la corruzione, ci siamo dentro pur essendo un paese vecchio e illogico, dove la classe politica gode ad essere dura perché sa che ci sono le condizioni per fare ogni cosa, anche passare sopra la loro incompetenza o ignoranza, basterebbe vedere quel nano di Brunetta che si compiace mentre sparla di obblighi vari e l'Europa gode, così come i vari burocrati che non sono ancora riusciti a capire la morte di Sassoli, un compagno invincibile, in un momento storico di grave crisi in cui per la prima volta un PdR potrebbe non essere marionetta piddina.
L'Europa vuole il Pd ben saldo, ergo non si voterà più, la soluzione più logica sarà Draghi presidentissimo e marionetta al seguito, perché questo è in agenda, per l'Italia non c'è altro, non c'è voto, il popolo non decide più nulla, deve diventare dipendente dalla tecnologia e quindi essere più stupido, più viziato e controllato senza saperlo.
Questo è in atto signori, tutti i personaggetti che passeranno faranno solo un po' di baccano, presenzieranno, avranno la loro popolarità garantita e la loro pensioncina certificata proprio questo settembre.


----------



## smallball (15 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono al delirio più totale. LOL. Così facendo, fanno praticamente il gioco di Berlusconi.


Esattamente...da qui al 24 ne sentiremo ancora tantissime


----------



## danjr (15 Gennaio 2022)

Lo dico senza timori di essere considerato un beota, ad oggi non esiste in Italia una figura più autorevole di Silvio in politica (e questo la dice lunga)


----------



## danjr (15 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: c'è un elenco di 40 "traditori" all'interno del centrodestra che non vogliono Berlusconi al Colle. Tra questi, anche nomi di Forza Italia come i ministri Mara Carfagna e Renato Brunetta.*


Questi stanno tremando


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Questi stanno tremando



Travaglio si cambia tre paia di mutande al giorno.

Se il Berlusca dovesse mai farcela, è morto. Si farebbe due ergastoli per vilipendio.


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2022)

da tempo travaglio non ci aggiorna più sulla sua petizione per Liliana Segre presidente...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Berlusconi, secondo me, sta puntando tutto sui grillini, specie quelli che hanno una paura forte di un ritorno alle elezioni. Se perfino noi dubitiamo sulla compattezza del centrodestra, figuriamoci lui, al di là della poca lucidità che ormai gli resta.


----------



## Milanoide (15 Gennaio 2022)

@Raryof per evitare citazione lunga.
Alcune questioni sono controverse o contestabili, ma:
1) nell'euro ci siamo entrati senza pistola alla tempia. Anzi, ci volevano tenere fuori.
2) i prezzi sono raddoppiati per i mancati controlli tipici della nostra politica. Se uscissimo dall'euro tornerebbero a raddoppiare subito e poi ancora. Ed è proprio quello su cui contano i malintenzionati per compiacere il proprio elettorato. Poi vai a dire che la gente si è incattivita per le politiche vaccinali. I furbacchioni verrebbero appesi ai lampioni.
Ovviamente i pattriottih che infarciscono le chat di tricolorih e muscolih avranno i soldini all'estero, quindi faranno gli spericolati con i soldini degli altri. Peggio dei comunisti.
3) a quel punto noi Italia saremmo soli, ma i politicanti direbbero che la colpa è dei demo-pluto-giudaico-massoni stranieri. Sempre colpa degli altri ovvio.
4) Se non riesci a competere e migliorare la tua produttività ad armi pari, senza il doping monetario di svalutazioni continue allora sei un drogato, un tossicodipendente. Non andrai mai da nessuna parte.
5) alla fine io sono pronto a sopportare chiunque, ma vorrei coerenza.
Se dici che svuoterai l'Italia dai clandestini, devi poi dimostrare di farlo. E devi militarizzare il paese per riuscirci.
Un paese un po' vecchiotto che si trascina e non lo vedo con un grande spirito militaresco. Tutti vogliono i gradi ed il posto in ufficio, di pronti a sbalzare e fare assalti non ne vedo.
Se invece vuoi officiare messa ed agitare rosari diventi presidente di una NGO e fai il massimo perché gli immigrati si integrino e siano utili all'Italia.
L'altra vuole fare il blocco navale, ma sa cosa sia e cosa comporti nel Diritto Internazionale? Ah, ma noi tireremo diritto, chi se ne frega del Diritto Internazionale? Beh, per fare certe cose devo avere una coesione ed una popolazione di età media giovane che non abbiamo.

Mezzi in vista di un fine. No slogan vuoti, occupazione di posti e problemi irrisolti.


----------



## Mika (15 Gennaio 2022)

Ma il centro-sinistra ha fatto un nome? Perché io qui leggo solo Berlusconi o Draghi o Mattarella. Mattarella non si ricandida, con Draghi si andrebbe a votare che il CDX un altro governo tecnico non lo appoggia e forse nemmeno il gruppo misto. Berlusconi sembra l'unico che ha i numeri per essere eletto appena non ci sarà bisogno del 51% dei voti.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Il PD-fogna è sempre li anche perché dall'estero, e parlo di europa occidentale, il PD viene percepito come unica entità politica rimasta con un po' di senso dello Stato. Qualcosa che tenga la barra del timone della nave Italia nella direzione europea.
> Gli altri hanno dato prova contraria.
> Semplicismo e slogan su problemi di una complessità enorme che ci sono per tutti i paesi e che hanno mille sfaccettature.
> Un atteggiamento predatorio verso la cosa pubblica per soddisfare appetiti e tasche private.
> ...



Perfetto. Bravo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Gennaio 2022)

Qualcuno parla pure della Moratti... La cosa imbarazzante è che alla fine Berlusconi sembra pure il meno peggio, se deve andare su Casini o la Moratti, mi tengo Silvio a sto punto.

Sembrano quasi i discorsi sugli allenatori del Milan a pensarci


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno parla pure della Moratti... La cosa imbarazzante è che alla fine Berlusconi sembra pure il meno peggio, se deve andare su Casini o la Moratti, mi tengo Silvio a sto punto.



Fra tutti...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno parla pure della Moratti... La cosa imbarazzante è che alla fine Berlusconi sembra pure il meno peggio, se deve andare su Casini o la Moratti, mi tengo Silvio a sto punto.
> 
> Sembrano quasi i discorsi sugli allenatori del Milan a pensarci


Se Draghi veramente rimane premier fallirà il suo obiettivo. E quindi? Bisognerà fare in modo di eleggere figure imbarazzanti tipo quelle che hai citato (ancora più di Berlusconi, sì), che faranno gli yes-man o yes-woman, nel caso della Moratti, di Draghi. Roba da rimpiangere perfino Mattarella. 

Anche per me Casini potrebbe seriamente giocarsela, uomo privo di autorità, al punto che sembrerà che Draghi sia allo stesso tempo sia presidente del consiglio che della repubblica.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Poi magari un giorno si capirà che il Berlusca, e tutti gli altri, sono nomi spinti e favoriti con pressioni da fuori. Da chi vuole fare sprofondare questo paese sempre di più. Una itaglia clownesca fa comodo per poter banchettare. Per questo non vengono fuori altri nomi. Solo improponibili.

Andate a vedere l'elenco delle aziende e delle opere artistiche vendute all'estero.

Andate a vedere come mai, da piccola e media azienda, in itaglia non è possibile sopravvivere. E poi qualcun altro se le prende queste aziende. Strano.

Siamo sul mercato degli straccivendoli. E tra un po' finirà, e quando non sarà rimasto più niente, voglio vedere che ci inventiamo.


----------



## vota DC (15 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Il PD-fogna è sempre li anche perché dall'estero, e parlo di europa occidentale, il PD viene percepito come unica entità politica rimasta con un po' di senso dello Stato.


Quando D'Alema disse "Lega costola della sinistra" Bossi non collaborò e da allora il PD si atteggia come Almirante 2.0 esaltando i reati di opinione, mettendo il tricolore ovunque e diventando sempre più pomposo e celebrativo.
Il solo fatto che un partito ideologico e non uno di plastica come forza Italia ha praticamente soltanto il tricolore come simbolo e la retorica patriottistica che accomuna tutti la dice lunga.


----------



## Raryof (15 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> @Raryof per evitare citazione lunga.
> Alcune questioni sono controverse o contestabili, ma:
> 1) nell'euro ci siamo entrati senza pistola alla tempia. Anzi, ci volevano tenere fuori.
> 2) i prezzi sono raddoppiati per i mancati controlli tipici della nostra politica. Se uscissimo dall'euro tornerebbero a raddoppiare subito e poi ancora. Ed è proprio quello su cui contano i malintenzionati per compiacere il proprio elettorato. Poi vai a dire che la gente si è incattivita per le politiche vaccinali. I furbacchioni verrebbero appesi ai lampioni.
> ...


1) In realtà ai tempi la Francia disse: "O con l'Italia o non si fa nulla", sai perché? perché erano ben consci che rimanere nell'area € avrebbe potuto portarli in una direzione non ottimale o sicura, con un'Italia staccata e magari più competitiva, più sovrana, logico che senza Italia non si sarebbe fatto nulla ma poi ci sono altri accordi, con politicanti tedeschi, che vennero fatti per garantire un'entrata dell'Italia nell'€ grazie proprio ad una classe politica incapace e bivaccona, gli stessi che oggi hanno 80 e passa anni e glorificano una moneta che nasce per creare una fake unione che di fatto ha sempre creato competizione interna, se è stata creata per far svendere ogni minimo settore italiano allora è andata alla grande, un paese reso grande dalle pmi portato nel futuro, senza capire, senza garanzie, così come oggi un paese vecchio è all'avanguardia del big reset digitale, che offusca l'incapacità politica di valutare il proprio tessuto socioeconomico e quindi fa solo disastri a ripetizione, in malafede e con la scusa della pandemia (strumento di apertura green al progresso).
2) Ma infatti lo stai dicendo pure tu, hanno massacrato le attività, ipertassate e controllate, per starci dentro, cosa volevi che gliene fregasse ai tempi a quei politicanti da strapazzo del futuro o di una stabilità da mantenere? il futuro "era" ora, ora quelli lì hanno tutti 80 e passa anni, i disastri fatti peseranno sulle future generazioni che hanno le mani legate, come il popolo che negli anni ha sempre votato partiti no €, no migranti, prima della chiusura delle trasmissioni e l'inizio della nuova era tecnologica appoggiata da finte precauzioni sanitarie che non vengono attuate in generale, nella vita di tutti i giorni, tra fumatori o obesi che girano liberamente per il mondo come se niente fosse, ma non sono contagiosi, per cui, che problema c'è? hanno il green pass? idonei!
3) Saremmo soli ma siamo l'Italia, con confini reali, non porto di mare, non possiamo perché perché l'agenda è scritta da altri, avremmo il made in Italy come garanzia, risparmi privati altissimi (quindi grande testa, capacità di ricostruirsi, resilienza del popolo che non ha mai creduto alle politiche della propria svenduta classe politica), avremmo la possibilità di essere più dinamici e attirare non solo turisti ma pure imprese, teste, invece succede l'effetto contrario, in cui per due soldini e per una finta stabilità monetaria molti se ne vanno e le imprese che rimangono sono super tassate, ormai ben addentrate nel nuovo sistema economico digitalizzato decretato per far chiudere le attività non necessarie e per favorire le grandi imprese che vogliono comprare quello che viene svenduto e per assumere le menti che partono da qui ogni anno, un tessuno produttivo che funziona in questa maniera è morto, può essere tecnologizzato più velocemente ma è morto, perché è più sbrigativo, sei un'attività che non ce la fa? vendi allo straniero, sei uno che non riesce a trovare lavoro? vattene dall'Italia, è tutto molto veloce, sbrigativo, produttivo per chi è con te nell'"unione" e ti ride pure dietro quando ti prendi dentro invece tutta la feccia clandestina che farebbe fatica a passare l'esame di terza asilo.
4) Siamo drogati, abbiamo conti drogati, un debito da default istantaneo che aumenta sempre più (compra tutto la banca centrale europea, che ti fa sopravvivere), non ci serve a niente una moneta forte se poi non ci dà vantaggi, né oggi né nel 2042, chi fa le valutazioni interne? chi ci vive o chi ti scrive l'agenda da fuori? chi le fece negli anni 90? dei fessi boccaloni presunti professori, gente capace di infilare una giraffa in una borsa a parole, magari dopo un bicchiere di vino mentre cianciava sul palco di qualche triste festa dell'""""unità"""".
Ma un paese che è messo così può permettersi il lusso di far fallire tutte queste imprese? o sono stati pagati o è davvero la tecnologizzazione forzata che può essere garantita solamente da una distruzione lineare del tessuto produttivo, tra cui molte attività superflue che possono fare concorrenza alle grandi multinazionali padrone del mondo.
5) I problemi che non vogliono essere risolti hanno soluzioni semplici che devono sempre portare un riciclo sistematico del problema, cioè un ritorno al punto di partenza del problema, se io invoglio i clandestini a venire e poi li chiamo migranti sono complice, se io sono sottomesso ai poteri forti ed eseguo gli ordini di Ong finanziate dalla Chiesa evangelica, da filantropi satanici vari mi creo un problema che potrei evitare non dando complicità iniziale, qui da noi si "salva" gente perché il mondo ci guarda, dicevano, poi quando ne arrivano tanti beh L'Europa intervenga, in sostanza doppiamente fessi ma probabilmente pagati, perché nessun stato al mondo lavorerebbe per perdere produttività, per perdere menti, per far entrare tutta la feccia possibile, incapace, che pesa sulle finanze di uno stato e arraffa ciò che non vediamo ma sentiamo, in pratica degli invisibili mantenuti, che non hanno regole, che non seguono la logica di uno stato unitario, ma semplicemente quello di una latrina a cielo aperto che chiamano la grande bellezza.
Sì c'è qualcosa di cattolico qui, splendere, grande bellezza, parlo di povertà e voglio povertà, la Chiesa è potente qui da noi e noi dobbiamo inchinarci ad essa per farcela stare dentro, se loro fanno affari così noi facciamo i bravi e buoni, se vogliono più poveri noi li creiamo, se il sistema implode allora si andrà verso la direzione più veloce, più retribuita dai poteri forti, la digitalizzazione e il controllo della massa, un controllo che riguarda chiaramente solamente la fascia produttiva e ciò che deve produrre, ciò che non deve produrre va istituzionalizzato o magari chiuso, la digitalizzazione è importante ma va fatta in un certo modo, i tempi sono lunghi, serve un reset totale, nella mentalità, nel pensiero dei lavoratori, dei cittadini, serve sempre una rieducazione totale, qualcosa che ti faccia dire "sì ma con l'€ va tutto meglio, con la liretta saremmo morti", pensando pure di essere illuminato, e vale la stessa cosa per il green pass, senza avremmo numeri terribili, tante morti, ma cosa è cambiato alla fine? nulla, si è velocizzato un progresso che viene espressamente richiesto da chi ti darà libertà in cambio di un paio di catene ai polsi.
E' dura essere liberi in catene ma con una buona manipolazione della mente è possibile anche fare questo, poi lo vedete ogni giorno, la gente in macchina con la mascherina, senza altri passeggeri, è semplicemente l'essere umano che è stupido e non può non essere controllato dall'alto attraverso la tecnologia.
Avremo tanto e ci faranno credere di avere tanto pure se nel 2030 saremo più poveri, è il circuito mentale a cui dovremo abituarci, non c'è soluzione, non ne esci.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Gennaio 2022)

A prescindere dalle posizioni sul covid, vedere i fegati spappolati delle sinistre con Berlusconi eletto sarebbe un'emozione paragonabile solo alla goduria immensa dell'elezione di Trump.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (15 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A prescindere dalle posizioni sul covid, vedere i fegati spappolati delle sinistre con Berlusconi eletto sarebbe un'emozione paragonabile solo alla goduria immensa dell'elezione di Trump.


penso che sarebbe l occasione giusta per vagginarsi di brutto


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno parla pure della Moratti... La cosa imbarazzante è che alla fine Berlusconi sembra pure il meno peggio, se deve andare su Casini o la Moratti, mi tengo Silvio a sto punto.
> 
> Sembrano quasi i discorsi sugli allenatori del Milan a pensarci


La Moratti sarebbe la migliore possibile, ma è donna e come aggravante è del CDX con simpatie leghiste.
Basta conoscere la sua storia politica per capirlo.
Come presidente RAi fece fuori un sacco di raccomandati, mise a posto i conti e propose un programma rivoluzionario per i tempi che contemplava una tv pubblica mantenuta dalle pubblicità e che ci liberava dal balzello del canone.
Come ministro dell'istruzione cambiò finalmente le maturità rendendole più credibili e meritocratiche, reintroducendo il voto di condotta perchè la scuola è e resta un luogo di formazione vivaddio.
Come sindaco di Milano rivoluzionò la città, non sto nemmeno a scrivere come nel dettaglio (Expo, linee metropolitane, Ecopass, Darsena e piste ciclabili in soli 5 anni). Lo stesso Pisapia seguì giustamente il programma da lei avviato.
Adesso quella capra di Fontana l'ha richiamata e lei lo sta salvando con un programma territoriale importante sulla sanità grazie ai nuovi fondi concessi alla regione.

La Moratti può stare antipatica, ma come politica per me è quasi intoccabile.


----------



## Sam (16 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> 1) nell'euro ci siamo entrati senza pistola alla tempia. Anzi, ci volevano tenere fuori.


Assolutamente falso, perché implica una decisione di politica estera del tutto sovrana, cosa che in Italia non esiste dal secondo dopoguerra, se si esclude la parentesi craxiana di Sigonella, e per la quale abbiamo nuovamente pagato un prezzo alto.
Nell'euro ci sei entrato perché le pressioni della finanza internazionale, ben rappresentata dai governi di Sinistra dell'epoca avevano bisogno che l'Italia entrasse, per poi dare il via, con la scusa del libero mercato, alla depauperazione del mercato interno, che avrebbe favorito la svendita a prezzo di saldo del patrimonio strategico nazionale le _liberalizzazioni_, come tanto piace chiamarle alla politica.
Non a caso nello stesso anno di Maastricht, c'era un il direttore generale del Tesoro italiano (un certo Mario Draghi) a deliziare i mercati internazionali sul Britannia, proprio con le privatizzazioni.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> 2) i prezzi sono raddoppiati per i mancati controlli tipici della nostra politica. Se uscissimo dall'euro tornerebbero a raddoppiare subito e poi ancora.


I prezzi sono raddoppiati per far sì che, nel fantastico mondo degli euroinomani del libero scambio, il latte in polvere scadente olandese venisse a costare meno del prodotto italiano, tanto per fare un esempio.
Non è stata una politica di dilettanti allo sbaraglio, ma una cosa voluta e sistematica.
E no, se uscissi dall'euro, e da quella porcheria di Schengen, non potresti più fare questo giochetto.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ed è proprio quello su cui contano i malintenzionati per compiacere il proprio elettorato. Poi vai a dire che la gente si è incattivita per le politiche vaccinali. I furbacchioni verrebbero appesi ai lampioni.
> Ovviamente i pattriottih che infarciscono le chat di tricolorih e muscolih avranno i soldini all'estero, quindi faranno gli spericolati con i soldini degli altri. Peggio dei comunisti.


I furbacchioni non verrebbero appesi ai lampioni, ma al massimo portati in Parlamento con grandi fette di voti.
Guarda il PD, per esempio.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> 3) a quel punto noi Italia saremmo soli, ma i politicanti direbbero che la colpa è dei demo-pluto-giudaico-massoni stranieri. Sempre colpa degli altri ovvio.


Soli?
Hai una visione molto piccola del mondo se pensi che esso si fermi a Parigi, Londra e Washington.
E l'Italia avrebbe tutte le carte in regola per avere un suo spazio economico con una sua sfera di influenza.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> 4) Se non riesci a competere e migliorare la tua produttività ad armi pari, senza il doping monetario di svalutazioni continue allora sei un drogato, un tossicodipendente. Non andrai mai da nessuna parte.


Da quando in Europa si compete ad armi pari?
L'ultima boiata del Prosek croato dovrebbe dare una vaga idea della situazione.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> 5) alla fine io sono pronto a sopportare chiunque, ma vorrei coerenza.
> Se dici che svuoterai l'Italia dai clandestini, devi poi dimostrare di farlo. E devi militarizzare il paese per riuscirci.


In realtà dovresti prima riportare in auge la politica estera e tessere rapporti bilaterali con le nazioni che quei profughi li fanno scappare.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Un paese un po' vecchiotto che si trascina e non lo vedo con un grande spirito militaresco. Tutti vogliono i gradi ed il posto in ufficio, di pronti a sbalzare e fare assalti non ne vedo.
> Se invece vuoi officiare messa ed agitare rosari diventi presidente di una NGO e fai il massimo perché gli immigrati si integrino e siano utili all'Italia.
> L'altra vuole fare il blocco navale, ma sa cosa sia e cosa comporti nel Diritto Internazionale? Ah, ma noi tireremo diritto, chi se ne frega del Diritto Internazionale? Beh, per fare certe cose devo avere una coesione ed una popolazione di età media giovane che non abbiamo.
> 
> Mezzi in vista di un fine. No slogan vuoti, occupazione di posti e problemi irrisolti.


Del diritto internazionale non frega niente a nessuno._ I trattati sono pezzi di carta_, diceva un Cancelliere nel '900.
Solo i colonizzati ne fanno una questione realmente vincolante, mentre i colonizzatori se ne fregano altamente. Come con la globalizzazione.


----------



## vota DC (16 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La Moratti sarebbe la migliore possibile, ma è donna e come aggravante è del CDX con simpatie leghiste.
> Basta conoscere la sua storia politica per capirlo.
> Come presidente RAi fece fuori un sacco di raccomandati, mise a posto i conti e propose un programma rivoluzionario per i tempi che contemplava una tv pubblica mantenuta dalle pubblicità e che ci liberava dal balzello del canone.
> Come ministro dell'istruzione cambiò finalmente le maturità rendendole più credibili e meritocratiche, reintroducendo il voto di condotta perchè la scuola è e resta un luogo di formazione vivaddio.
> ...


È il male. Che Sala sia solo un nano al suo confronto e appunto un suo scagnozzo è indice di quanto si sia venduto il PD milanese, del resto in Lombardia è ridicolo dato che a Bergamo ha come paladino il guru di Mediaset Gori.

È stata la seconda megalomane di una lunga serie a risistemare l'istruzione con sua riforma con tanto di nome proprio. "Sono Gentile 2.0 scriverò da capo le regole dell'insegnamento dall'asilo all'università" così dopo berlinguer che ha pensato di aggiungere la scuola per diventare insegnanti ecco un'altra persona che complica tutto.
Alla Rai presidenza guerrigliera contro la Lega per boicottare l'alleanza con lo stesso Berlusconi, me la ricordo bene (e non è un caso che oggi il suo pupazzo Sala sia con la sinistra)
A Milano che approva ndranghexpo..... cioè cattedrali nel deserto che imitano male Barad Dur dato che sono sbilenche spesso hanno come architetto concubine dell'harem dell'emiro del Kuwait "Non posso uscire dall'harem? Fammi progettare qualcosa per expò" e vengono costruite sempre esclusivamente da energumeni calabresi e nessun vecchietto attorno al cantiere per paura di finire in qualche pilastro.

Alfano a parte Berlusconi ha mai avuto nelle sue fila qualcuno più incapace e sleale della Moratti?


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2022)

*L'ex senatore e suocero di Salvini, Denis Verdini, ha pubblicato una lettera pro-Berlusconi a Dell'Utri e Confalonieri che recita: "Fra 12 giorni o si fa quello che si dice o sarà un disastro... Berlusconi ha una legittima ambizione e nessuno del centrodestra deve negarglielo". 

Si parla anche di Salvini: "Non si può pretendere che rinunci al ruolo da kingmaker...Una sua sconfitta al quirinale pregiudicherebbe la sua carriera politica".

E poi: "Niente accordi con Letta e Renzi. Azzerare il chiacchiericcio sui giornali che Berlusconi possa appoggiare, in caso di fallimento, Draghi, Amato o chissà chi altro, spaccando il centrodestra. Perché se Salvini o Meloni capissero che il ‘Nostro’ ha seconde carte o piani B, sarebbe l’intero centrodestra a saltare per aria".

Poi, nella lettera, sono addirittura elencati 10 punti per eleggere il cavaliere. Uno di questi è: "a Fratelli d’Italia sarà detto di scrivere 'Silvio Berlusconi', la Lega dovrà scrivere 'on. Silvio Berlusconi e così via'...Se l'ascesa al colle fallisse, Silvio deve permettere a Salvini di portare a termine l’obiettivo di eleggere un presidente di centrodestra, fornendogli tutto il suo appoggio".*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'ex senatore e suocero di Salvini, Denis Verdini, ha pubblicato una lettera pro-Berlusconi a Dell'Utri e Confalonieri che recita: "Fra 12 giorni o si fa quello che si dice o sarà un disastro... Berlusconi ha una legittima ambizione e nessuno del centrodestra deve negarglielo".
> 
> Si parla anche di Salvini: "Non si può pretendere che rinunci al ruolo da kingmaker...Una sua sconfitta al quirinale pregiudicherebbe la sua carriera politica".
> 
> ...


*E poi: "se alla quarta chiamata Berlusconi non fosse eletto, ma avesse tutti i voti del centrodestra, potrebbe ritirarsi con dignità. Ma se non ottenesse neppure quelli “sarebbe un disastro. E ancora peggio per chi lo ha portato a questo punto".*


----------



## Walker (17 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A prescindere dalle posizioni sul covid, vedere i fegati spappolati delle sinistre con Berlusconi eletto sarebbe un'emozione paragonabile solo alla goduria immensa dell'elezione di Trump.


I fegati dei comunisti dovrebbero spappolare a prescindere, elezioni o no.
Dovrebbero proprio esplodere, come tanti raudi la notte di Capodanno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2022)

*Fico studia le mosse anti-Berlusconi.

No al voto ai positivi (nemmeno a distanza) e lettura dei soli cognomi nelle schede per rendere difficile il conteggio dei voti (un modo per incentivare i franchi tiratori).*


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *E poi: "se alla quarta chiamata Berlusconi non fosse eletto, ma avesse tutti i voti del centrodestra, potrebbe ritirarsi con dignità. Ma se non ottenesse neppure quelli “sarebbe un disastro. E ancora peggio per chi lo ha portato a questo punto".*


Conoscendo quanto è vendicativo il nano (e noi lo sappiamo bene) se non lo eleggono o nel CDX ci fosse qualche franco tiratore finisce per far eleggere uno di CSX e a spaccare la coalizione solo per ripicca..tanto a lui frega meno di zero..sono 4 anni ormai che lavora a sto progetto..se gli salata con la politica (e quindi con la vita pubblica) ha chiuso


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Col voto segreto succederà di tutto


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fico studia le mosse anti-Berlusconi.
> 
> No al voto ai positivi (nemmeno a distanza) e lettura dei soli cognomi nelle schede per rendere difficile il conteggio dei voti (un modo per incentivare i franchi tiratori).*


In realtà è la mossa più pro per Berlusconi ed una manna dal cielo per i grillini, che potranno tranquillamente votare in massa Berlusconi  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In realtà è la mossa più pro per Berlusconi ed una manna dal cielo per i grillini, che potranno tranquillamente votare in massa Berlusconi  .



Ho postato la news ma sai che non l'ho capita? Anch'io subito ho pensato come te,

Tutti i giornali di sinistra e destra scrivono che sia una mossa anti Berlusconi. Forse ci sfugge qualcosa...


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho postato la news ma sai che non l'ho capita? Anch'io subito ho pensato come te,
> 
> Tutti i giornali di sinistra e destra scrivono che sia una mossa anti Berlusconi. Forse ci sfugge qualcosa...


Dipende da come la si legge. La mossa, secondo l'interpretazione dei giornali, è anti-Berlusconi perché così si evita che lui possa scoprire i franchi tiratori nel suo partito (come scritto da Repubblica quelli di FI dovevano scrivere "Berlusconi" nella scheda, i leghisti "Silvio Berlusconi" e i meloniani "Berlusconi Silvio"). Ma da un altro punto di vista, inciterà di brutto i franchi tiratori esterni in generale.


----------



## smallball (17 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In realtà è la mossa più pro per Berlusconi ed una manna dal cielo per i grillini, che potranno tranquillamente votare in massa Berlusconi  .


Autogoal clamoroso di Fico


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi: "Berlusconi non ha i numeri, è circondato da yes man che gli fanno credere che ce la può fare. Salvini e Meloni non lo sosterranno fino in fondo. Al Quirinale, uno tra Draghi o un'altra personalità".*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Berlusconi non ha i numeri, è circondato da yes man che gli fanno credere che ce la può fare. Salvini e Meloni non lo sosterranno fino in fondo. Al Quirinale, uno tra Draghi o un'altra personalità".*


Da notare che Berlusconi lo stanno di nuovo buttando via dopo gli entusiasmi iniziali e la storia insegna che, in tema di quirinale, sempre meglio non essere sostenuto a voce che esserlo.


----------



## Simo98 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Berlusconi presidente sarà contemporaneamente un disastro e uno spasso
Rappresenterebbe al meglio il tipico italiano, c'è da dirlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Berlusconi non ha i numeri, è circondato da yes man che gli fanno credere che ce la può fare. Salvini e Meloni non lo sosterranno fino in fondo. Al Quirinale, uno tra Draghi o un'altra personalità".*



Curioso come uno di quelli che "glielo fa credere" sia il suo carissimo amico Verdini, a cui il Bomba stesso chiede consigli


----------



## Andris (17 Gennaio 2022)

penso che cadrebbe al minimo ricorso togliere il voto a distanza per chi è in quarantena


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> penso che cadrebbe al minimo ricorso togliere il voto a distanza per chi è in quarantena



Ho letto che c'è anche un ricorso contro il green pass alla corte costituzionale da parte di alcuni parlamentari per il voto del pdr.


----------



## Andris (18 Gennaio 2022)

Sgarbi:

"Operazione scoiattolo si è bloccata, ieri Berlusconi era triste
Starà trovando una via d'uscita onorevole"


Ansa


----------



## Andris (18 Gennaio 2022)

su Adnkronos si parla del voto per i positivi e quelli in quarantena.

centro-destra vuole trovare una soluzione, come già esiste peraltro per ogni votazione politica e amministrativa, mentre il centro-sinistra no
scontro alla Camera nell'assemblea dei capigruppo

i cosiddetti progressisti non vogliono far votare gli elettori (si parla di una cinquantina)...non hanno vergogna


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sgarbi:
> 
> "Operazione scoiattolo si è bloccata, ieri Berlusconi era triste
> Starà trovando una via d'uscita onorevole"
> ...


Che ridere. Si sta praticamente "scaricando" da solo, per poi tornare alla ribalta dopo la terza votazione. Se parte forte già da adesso, si brucerà, come è successo a molti candidati del passato. Berlusconi vuole diventare pdr a tutti i costi e questa è la sua ultima grande occasione, non si arrenderà così in fretta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2022)

*M5S: Per noi Liliana Segre, o fuori dall'aula.

Ma Liliana Segre aveva già rifiutato l'invito di Marco Travaglio.*


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *M5S: Per noi Liliana Segre, o fuori dall'aula.
> 
> Ma Liliana Segre aveva già rifiutato l'invito di Marco Travaglio.*



Che palle pure quest'altra.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *M5S: Per noi Liliana Segre, o fuori dall'aula.
> 
> Ma Liliana Segre aveva già rifiutato l'invito di Marco Travaglio.*


Ottimo nome per potenziare la dittatura in corso e rafforzare il reato di opinione. Già Draghi è un santo che è vietato nominare invano, come Dio (vedi pure le testate di fintaopposizione di destra come Libero e Il Giornale come hanno chinato il capo)...


----------



## Andris (18 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *M5S: Per noi Liliana Segre, o fuori dall'aula.
> 
> Ma Liliana Segre aveva già rifiutato l'invito di Marco Travaglio.*


eccola che rispunta, l'altro giorno dicevo sarcasticamente della raccolta firma di travaglio svanita nell'oblìo
mi fa pena, una vecchia usata da dei citrulli

hanno il maggior numero di parlamentari ma non toccano palla sull'elezione, penso sia la prima volta nella storia


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2022)

E se Salvini, a sorpresa, facesse il nome di Cacciari? È a sinistra e, quindi, convincerebbe pure una parte del PD (non tanto i vertici quanto i franchi tiratori) e M5S, ma allo stesso tempo sta lottando per un argomento che interessa più a destra ossia la lotta contro il Green Pass. Come ha detto Verdini, l'obiettivo è che almeno Salvini sia il kingmaker, Berlusconi o non Berlusconi, e magari il leader della Lega potrà sorprendere tutti con questa mossa. Anche la Donato, l'ex leghista No Green Pass, lo propose durante un collegamento a La7.

A me non piace, ma se le alternative sono Casini, la Segre o Moratti che faranno al 100% gli scendiletto di Draghi, Cacciari quantomeno potrà dimostrare un minimo di autorità in questo periodo storico disastroso.


----------



## smallball (18 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E se Salvini, a sorpresa, facesse il nome di Cacciari? È a sinistra e, quindi, convincerebbe pure una parte del PD (non tanto i vertici quanto i franchi tiratori) e M5S, ma allo stesso tempo sta lottando per un argomento che interessa più a destra ossia la lotta contro il Green Pass. Come ha detto Verdini, l'obiettivo è che almeno Salvini sia il kingmaker, Berlusconi o non Berlusconi, e magari il leader della Lega potrà sorprendere tutti con questa mossa. Anche la Donato, l'ex leghista No Green Pass, lo propose durante un collegamento a La7.
> 
> A me non piace, ma se le alternative sono Casini, la Segre o Moratti che faranno al 100% gli scendiletto di Draghi, Cacciari quantomeno potrà dimostrare un minimo di autorità in questo periodo storico disastroso.


Cacciari sarebbe una spina nel fianco di Draghi....troppo pericoloso per il nostro Premier


----------



## Andris (18 Gennaio 2022)

Meloni dice di avere un nome alternativo, anche se conferma di poter votare Berlusconi se avesse i voti

tra giovedì e venerdì ci sarà un nuovo incontro definitivo

Fratelli d'Italia è comunque il primo partito attualmente, anche se i numeri in parlamento sono bassi, per cui penso che verrà tenuta in considerazione


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E se Salvini, a sorpresa, facesse il nome di Cacciari? È a sinistra e, quindi, convincerebbe pure una parte del PD (non tanto i vertici quanto i franchi tiratori) e M5S, ma allo stesso tempo sta lottando per un argomento che interessa più a destra ossia la lotta contro il Green Pass. Come ha detto Verdini, l'obiettivo è che almeno Salvini sia il kingmaker, Berlusconi o non Berlusconi, e magari il leader della Lega potrà sorprendere tutti con questa mossa. Anche la Donato, l'ex leghista No Green Pass, lo propose durante un collegamento a La7.
> 
> A me non piace, ma se le alternative sono Casini, la Segre o Moratti che faranno al 100% gli scendiletto di Draghi, Cacciari quantomeno potrà dimostrare un minimo di autorità in questo periodo storico disastroso.


Impossibile direi, a parte che la lotta contro il green pass non interessa a nessuno dei parlamentari se non a parole, ma anche se fosse vorrebbe dire fare saltare il governo draghi e questo non lo vuole nessuno, perciò...


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ottimo nome per potenziare la dittatura in corso e rafforzare il reato di opinione. Già Draghi è un santo che è vietato nominare invano, come Dio (vedi pure le testate di fintaopposizione di destra come Libero e Il Giornale come hanno chinato il capo)...


Ci manca solo la segre…Dio mio sarebbe una tragedia: cancel culture e iper mega inclusivismo in salsa ius soli. Ma anche no.
Ma poi non ha 193 anni?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Silvio ce la faccia! Godrei troppo.
> Ma se eleggono draghi poi devono andare a votare o tirano fuori l’ennesimo magheggio pro pd per non votare?


Perché godresti con Berluscao??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo la segre…Dio mio sarebbe una tragedia: cancel culture e iper mega inclusivismo in salsa ius soli. Ma anche no.
> Ma poi non ha 193 anni?



La Segre aveva già invitato i pagliacci del Fatto Quotidiano a non strumentalizzarla quando raccolsero le firme per la candidatura, credo che sia rimasta della stessa idea.

Sono nomi a caso fatti da Conte e dall'assemblea 5S che non ci stanno capendo più nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Perché godresti con Berluscao??


Per farti capire: godrei come se mi bombassi la Leotta mentre mattarella mi guarda


----------



## hakaishin (18 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Segre aveva già invitato i pagliacci del Fatto Quotidiano a non strumentalizzarla quando raccolsero le firme per la candidatura, credo che sia rimasta della stessa idea.
> 
> Sono nomi a caso fatti da Conte e dall'assemblea 5S che non ci stanno capendo più nulla.


Spero sia seria almeno…


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Col voto segreto succederà di tutto.. ogni partito avrà al suo interno molti che non voteranno secondo indicazione, m5s su tutti.. chissà quanti nel segreto del urna voteranno Silvio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Col voto segreto succederà di tutto.. ogni partito avrà al suo interno molti che non voteranno secondo indicazione, m5s su tutti.. chissà quanti nel segreto del urna voteranno Silvio



Una senatrice che oggi ha abbandonato i 5S (andata al PD) ha confidato fuori dai microfoni che un pacco di grillini voteranno il Berlusca.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Gennaio 2022)

Vabbè, la Segre. Strano non sia uscito il nome della Carola punkabbestia Rackete, che ci ritroveremo comunque a breve da qualche parte.


----------



## Sam (19 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Segre aveva già invitato i pagliacci del Fatto Quotidiano a non strumentalizzarla quando raccolsero le firme per la candidatura, credo che sia rimasta della stessa idea.
> 
> Sono nomi a caso fatti da Conte e dall'assemblea 5S che non ci stanno capendo più nulla.


Io fossi nei 5S candiderei il tipo che ha messo il ***** durante la conferenza.
Come candidato è più credibile della Segre.


----------



## Walker (19 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, la Segre. Strano non sia uscito il nome della Carola punkabbestia Rackete, che ci ritroveremo comunque a breve da qualche parte.


Ma infatti, col prossimo governo, se dovesse essere a forte componente sinistrorsa, ministro per l'immigrazione, poco ma sicuro...


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini:

"I soldi del Pnrr sono a prestito, anche per questo il premier è complicato da rimuovere"*


vi ricordate quando si diceva che con questo piano impedissero la venuta di un governo "sovranista" ?
anche se poi non è vero, perchè in altri paesi prendono i soldi e stanno tranquillamente quei politici "sovranisti"
adesso quello che era il probabile premier anni fa di tale governo accetta la situazione e si castra da solo

per buttare via Draghi tra un anno si arriva a questo...


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Gennaio 2022)

Col voto segreto succederà di tutto.. in ongi partito ci sono molti che non seguiranno le direttive


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2022)

Per me i nomi assolutamente da evitare sono: Segre, Cartabia, Casini, Moratti e muppet vari. Sarebbero gli scendiletto di Draghi e lo potrebbero addirittura renderlo più potente di quello che già è, al punto da rimpiangere perfino Mattarella. Anche Draghi stesso è da evitare al Colle, sarebbe pericolosissimo. E fidatevi, non si tornerà a votare neanche con lui, già si parla di "governo dei leader".

L'unico presentabile che mi viene in mente è solo Cacciari che, come ho detto prima, rappresenta tutto quello che non voterei, ma in questo momento storico, potrebbe fare un minimo di opposizione e rappresentare veramente una buona fetta di italiani. Ed, onestamente, mi sembra l'unico veramente presentabile in confronto agli altri. Ma, ovviamente, non lo voteranno mica, pure se è a sinistra. Ha criticato il "dio" Draghi, quindi è un eretico.

Berlusconi è una scommessa, impresentabile ovviamente, ma anche lui potrebbe rappresentare una grande ombra che può oscurare il predominio di Draghi. E, soprattutto, in Italia è molto più popolare lui che il crimin.... ehm il banchiere di Bruxelles.

Un vero show comico sarebbe la rielezione di Mattarella, forse anche più di un'elezione di Berlusconi, uno grande smacco alla credibilità delle istituzionih e dello stesso Mattarella che farebbe una figuraccia a livello nazionale.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me i nomi assolutamente da evitare sono: Segre, Cartabia, Casini, Moratti e muppet vari. Sarebbero gli scendiletto di Draghi e lo potrebbero addirittura renderlo più potente di quello che già è, al punto da rimpiangere perfino Mattarella. Anche Draghi stesso è da evitare al Colle, sarebbe pericolosissimo. E fidatevi, non si tornerà a votare neanche con lui, già si parla di "governo dei leader".
> 
> L'unico presentabile che mi viene in mente è solo Cacciari che, come ho detto prima, rappresenta tutto quello che non voterei, ma in questo momento storico, potrebbe fare un minimo di opposizione e rappresentare veramente una buona fetta di italiani. Ed, onestamente, mi sembra l'unico veramente presentabile in confronto agli altri. Ma, ovviamente, non lo voteranno mica, pure se è a sinistra. Ha criticato il "dio" Draghi, quindi è un eretico.
> 
> ...


Aggiungo alla lista anche la Casellati, che è molto probabile possa essere l'alternativa a Berlusconi come candidata del centrodestra al quirinale e che ha il carisma di un pesce. Perfetta, per fare anche lei la scendiletto del drago.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo alla lista anche la Casellati, che è molto probabile possa essere l'alternativa a Berlusconi come candidata del centrodestra al quirinale e che ha il carisma di un pesce. Perfetta, per fare anche lei la scendiletto del drago.


Draghi ha troppo potere (in tutti i sensi) ed è troppo ingombrante per chiunque al giorno d’oggi. Non abbiamo manco mezza personalità politica decente


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2022)

Cartabia è stata distrutta dal procuratore Gratteri per la riforma pessima, a suo dire, della giustizia
mi sembra la classica persona che gode più stima di quanta ne meriti


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Cartabia è stata distrutta dal procuratore Gratteri per la riforma pessima, a suo dire, della giustizia
> mi sembra la classica persona che gode più stima di quanta ne meriti


Non escludo che Salvini possa fare anche il suo nome, magari con la scusa indiretta di fare un dispetto ai grillini. Ma chissenefrega, i grillini sono morti e sepolti, il problema è Draghi e la Cartabia=Draghi.


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2022)

ormai ho perso il conto delle volte in cui è rinviato il processo ruby ter, oggi slitta al 16 febbraio

malato ma in perfetta forma per diventare presidente !

in aula tra un mese il brescidende Berlusconi con la sua foto appesa nella stanza dei giudici


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai ho perso il conto delle volte in cui è rinviato il processo ruby ter, oggi slitta al 16 febbraio
> 
> malato ma in perfetta forma per diventare presidente !
> 
> in aula tra un mese il brescidende Berlusconi con la sua foto appesa nella stanza dei giudici


Quanto godrei


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai ho perso il conto delle volte in cui è rinviato il processo ruby ter, oggi slitta al 16 febbraio
> 
> malato ma in perfetta forma per diventare presidente !
> 
> in aula tra un mese il brescidende Berlusconi con la sua foto appesa nella stanza dei giudici


Ci manca solo anche di vederlo a capo del Consiglio Superiore della Magistratura 

La sua amata magistratura comunista!

Comunque scherzi a parte, sarebbe suggestivo e per certi versi ironico vedere il Brescidente con la carica più alta dello stato.

Però dai, voglio dire, già non godiamo di essere serissimi generalmente, ma uno che salta processi per finte malattie, condannato per frode fiscale, ancora in ballo per bunga bunga e prostituzione minorile... insomma dai qualcuno di più serio a rappresentarci accidenti!

Anche come lucidità mentale il ns Silvione non so come sarà fra 7 lunghi anni.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2022)

*Berlusconi resta a Milano e, dunque, saltato il vertice di centrodestra. La Lega fa i nomi di Casellati e Moratti.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi resta a Milano e, dunque, saltato il vertice di centrodestra. La Lega fa i nomi di Casellati e Moratti.*


Nomi come previsti da me e da altri qui. Prevedibilissimi. Dio mio che orrore...

Spero solo sia una strategia per far digerire il nome del cavaliere all'opinione pubblica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nomi come previsti da me e da altri qui. Prevedibilissimi. Dio mio che orrore...
> 
> Spero solo sia una strategia per far digerire il nome del cavaliere all'opinione pubblica.



Ho letto che il nome femminile proposto dalla sinistra sarebbe Rosy Bindi


----------



## danjr (19 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'ex senatore e suocero di Salvini, Denis Verdini, ha pubblicato una lettera pro-Berlusconi a Dell'Utri e Confalonieri che recita: "Fra 12 giorni o si fa quello che si dice o sarà un disastro... Berlusconi ha una legittima ambizione e nessuno del centrodestra deve negarglielo".
> 
> Si parla anche di Salvini: "Non si può pretendere che rinunci al ruolo da kingmaker...Una sua sconfitta al quirinale pregiudicherebbe la sua carriera politica".
> 
> ...


Fantastico, prego si avveri


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me i nomi assolutamente da evitare sono: Segre, Cartabia, Casini, Moratti e muppet vari. Sarebbero gli scendiletto di Draghi e lo potrebbero addirittura renderlo più potente di quello che già è, al punto da rimpiangere perfino Mattarella. Anche Draghi stesso è da evitare al Colle, sarebbe pericolosissimo. E fidatevi, non si tornerà a votare neanche con lui, già si parla di "governo dei leader".
> 
> L'unico presentabile che mi viene in mente è solo Cacciari che, come ho detto prima, rappresenta tutto quello che non voterei, ma in questo momento storico, potrebbe fare un minimo di opposizione e rappresentare veramente una buona fetta di italiani. Ed, onestamente, mi sembra l'unico veramente presentabile in confronto agli altri. Ma, ovviamente, non lo voteranno mica, pure se è a sinistra. Ha criticato il "dio" Draghi, quindi è un eretico.
> 
> ...


Cacciari è uno dei miei pochi punti di riferimento politici, se non l'unico al momento, ma fidati...è più odiato dalla cosiddetta "sinistra" che dalle destre per il semplice fatto che è intellettualmente onesto. Tu che sei intellettualmente onesto lo voteresti anche se sei di altre idee politiche, ma i maneggioni del PD, cioè quasi tutto il partito, piuttosto che votarlo si taglierebbero un braccio. Questo già in condizioni normali, poi figuriamoci in questo lecchinaggio imperante pro Draghi. 
Secondo me o alla fine votano Draghi dopo aver trovato una soluzione per il governo oppure spunta uno dei nomi da te temuti, occhio soprattutto a Casini.


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> occhio soprattutto a Casini.


si è appena negativizzato dal covid, in tempo per l'elezione
negativo ad orologeria


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> si è appena negativizzato dal covid, in tempo per l'elezione
> negativo ad orologeria


Eccolo lì, già me lo immagino nel suo primo discorso parlare della sua "battaglia contro il terribile covid"


----------



## fabri47 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Cacciari è uno dei miei pochi punti di riferimento politici, se non l'unico al momento, ma fidati...è più odiato dalla cosiddetta "sinistra" che dalle destre per il semplice fatto che è intellettualmente onesto. Tu che sei intellettualmente onesto lo voteresti anche se sei di altre idee politiche, ma i maneggioni del PD, cioè quasi tutto il partito, piuttosto che votarlo si taglierebbero un braccio. Questo già in condizioni normali, poi figuriamoci in questo lecchinaggio imperante pro Draghi.
> Secondo me o alla fine votano Draghi dopo aver trovato una soluzione per il governo oppure spunta uno dei nomi da te temuti, occhio soprattutto a Casini.


Alla fine pure per me sarà Draghi. Se veramente lui ci tiene, farà si che ci sia un altro governo e così lo voteranno. Il problema è che a livello d'immagine ci perderà comunque, perchè farà la figura di quello che scappa. 

Nel caso si deciderà che il pdr sarà quello di Draghi, sarà lotta a chi farà per primo il suo nome per farsi bello e magari potrebbe essere proprio Salvini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2022)

Da due giorni Draghi sta facendo in privato le consultazioni per il nuovo governo che gli succederà.
E' già tutto scritto.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da due giorni Draghi sta facendo in privato le consultazioni per il nuovo governo che gli succederà.
> E' già tutto scritto.


Si, Renzi già gli ha dato il nome da Giletti una settimana fa "Il governo dei leader" LOL. 

Ecco la sceneggiata: la Lega, dopo qualche giorno di votazione, farà il nome di Draghi, facendo credere al popolo pollo che lo sceglie perché così si torna a votare e perché non ci sono alternative. In realtà non si tornerà a votare (e tutti lo sanno) e si formerà il nuovo governicchio trash con la Lega che tornerà all'opposizione. 

Scenario, comunque, tutto favorevole per la Meloni che senza Draghi premier potrà tornare ad urlare e convincere qualche indeciso arrabbiato. 

Io spero che qualche grillino fuori di testa faccia saltare tutto, ma digeriranno pure il boccone di Draghi pdr se hanno la certezza del non voto.


----------



## Andris (20 Gennaio 2022)

Sgarbi a radio1:

"So già quale nome farà Berlusconi per il Quirinale al posto suo
Escludo Cartabia e Moratti

Berlusconi non vuole andare alla conta in aula, il nome deve esserci prima entro lunedì"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sgarbi a radio1:
> 
> "So già quale nome farà Berlusconi per il Quirinale al posto suo
> Escludo Cartabia e Moratti"



Gianni Letta.


----------



## Andris (20 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gianni Letta.


uno più vecchio di lui, cede il passo per anzianità


----------



## smallball (20 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, Renzi già gli ha dato il nome da Giletti una settimana fa "Il governo dei leader" LOL.
> 
> Ecco la sceneggiata: la Lega, dopo qualche giorno di votazione, farà il nome di Draghi, facendo credere al popolo pollo che lo sceglie perché così si torna a votare e perché non ci sono alternative. In realtà non si tornerà a votare (e tutti lo sanno) e si formerà il nuovo governicchio trash con la Lega che tornerà all'opposizione.
> 
> ...


Sei così sicuro che Giorgetti voglia star fuori dal "governicchio" trash? Io non ne sarei così certo


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

*Sgarbi a Tagadà su La7: "Se Draghi va al Colle, ci sarà un governo con Salvini agli interni e Di Maio agli esteri e non servirebbe neanche il PD".*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sgarbi a Tagadà su La7: "Se Draghi va al Colle, ci sarà un governo con Salvini agli interni e Di Maio agli esteri e non servirebbe neanche il PD".*


Eccoli qua i contentini elettorali, ma intanto vivremo comunque in un regime cinese. Migrante in più, migrante in meno...


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Gennaio 2022)

Fraccaro (M5S) a rischio espulsione per aver contrattato i voti di decine di parlamentari pentastellati a favore di Tremonti in uno studio professionale in riunione segreta con Salvini.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sgarbi a Tagadà su La7: "Se Draghi va al Colle, ci sarà un governo con Salvini agli interni e Di Maio agli esteri e non servirebbe neanche il PD".*


Quindi avremo con Draghi PDR:
Il suo avatar "femminile" Cartabia premier.
Di Maio agli esteri.
Salvini agli interni nel tentativo di recuperare voti con il suo cavallo di battaglia "via i migrantihih (ma sì al Draghismo e alla dittatura cinese)".
L'avvocato Conte probabilmente ministro della giustizia (la poltrona preferita da Grillo per tutelare il figlio).
Ed il PD, che ovviamente non mancherà, sicuramente all'economia.
E Speranza o un criminale uguale a lui alla salute che farà sì che ci sia lo status quo ed il regime non venga rovesciato.

Benissimo!!! Sto già esultando. Wow!...Poi tra un anno, si tornerà a votare, non ci sarà un governo e se ci sarà non potrà governare e di sicuro avremo un esecutivo ancora peggiore. ENJOY!


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Fraccaro (M5S) a rischio espulsione per aver contrattato i voti di decine di parlamentari pentastellati a favore di Tremonti in uno studio professionale in riunione segreta con Salvini.


Ridicoli, tutti. Meglio comunque raccattare voti per nominare un nome diverso da Draghi, che quest'ultimo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Prima o poi tutto questo finirà. "*Risorneremo,* prima o dopo" (cit.)


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

*Fraccaro (M5S): "Anche Salvini ha smentito quanto accaduto e si sta instaurando un clima pericoloso nell'elezione del PDR. Sgombro il campo da ogni dubbio dicendo a tutti che non voterò mai Mario Draghi".*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fraccaro (M5S): "Anche Salvini ha smentito quanto accaduto e si sta instaurando un clima pericoloso nell'elezione del PDR. Sgombro il campo da ogni dubbio dicendo a tutti che non voterò mai Mario Draghi".*


Questi grillini possono sono le "teste pazze" che possono quantomeno rallentare o interrompere l'ingranaggio del processo maligno in corso sul nostro paese. Ma di sicuro, il mostro Draghi troverà un modo per convincerli quindi è facile che si svendano un'altra volta. Vediamo...


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Fraccaro (M5S) a rischio espulsione per aver contrattato i voti di decine di parlamentari pentastellati a favore di *Tremonti* in uno studio professionale in riunione segreta con Salvini.


qualche pagina fa lo avevo evocato, anche se fuori dai giri per me visto che Forza Italia nel 2018 non lo ha più ricandidato dopo che ne era uscito al contrario di Sgarbi riaccettato



> *"Difficile l’espulsione, anche perché il collegio dei probiviri, di cui tralaltro fa parte proprio Fraccaro, al momento non è operativo. Inoltre si parla dell’ideatore del Superbonus 110% e gran sostenitore del taglio dei parlamentari, un pentastellato della prima ora e uomo forte del Movimento."*



per la serie "la legge è uguale per tutti"


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

stasera pesce lesso e mi sono venute in mente le sardine con le mascherine della cultura contro il virus.

avete notizia dei fessacchioti del direttivo ?
mattia santori, jasmine cristallo etc

non sono scesi a occupare il Nazareno per la candidatura di Berlusconi

hanno riesumato il popolo viola, le femministe di se non ora quando dopo dieci anni e loro tacciono

sono preoccupato, non ne sento più interviste e comparsate tv


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stasera pesce lesso e mi sono venute in mente le sardine con le mascherine della cultura contro il virus.
> 
> avete notizia dei fessacchioti del direttivo ?
> mattia santori, jasmine cristallo etc
> ...


Sartori ha appena dato del troglodita a Berlusconi...


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sartori ha appena dato del troglodita a Berlusconi...


meno male, temevo il peggio...tipo si fosse messo a studiare.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sgarbi a Tagadà su La7: "Se Draghi va al Colle, ci sarà un governo con Salvini agli interni e Di Maio agli esteri e non servirebbe neanche il PD".*



Facciamo Sgarbi come PdR.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lunedì 24 gennaio*, alle *ore 15:00*, il parlamento si riunirà in seduta comune più 3 delegati per ogni regione per l'*elezione del Presidente della Repubblica* e successore di Sergio Mattarella.
> 
> Come funziona l'elezione? Nei primi tre scrutini, il futuro presidente dovrà essere eletto con la maggioranza dei 2/3. Se tale maggioranza non verrà raggiunta, dal quarto scrutinio basterà la maggioranza assoluta (la metà più uno dei votanti).


Ma questi presidenti delle repubbliche, esattamente, a cosa servono? Anzi il mio discorso vale anche per le monarchie parlamentari.. stanno li a succhiare e mangiare polpette mantenuti a non fare nulla.
Bah..


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

*Zanda (PD): "Draghi si dimetterà, comunque finiranno le elezioni del Quirinale".*


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma questi presidenti delle repubbliche, esattamente, a cosa servono? Anzi il mio discorso vale anche per le monarchie parlamentari.. stanno li a succhiare e mangiare polpette mantenuti a non fare nulla.
> Bah..


A tutelare "gli investitori esteri" bocciando ministri sgraditi al PD.
In alternativa, a far distruggere intercettazioni imbarazzanti con imputati nei processi di mafia, e a respingere ministri non graditi in generale.
A piazzare tecnocrati liberisti col compito di privatizzare laqualunque, impoverendo le classi medie e basse.
Il tutto "per senso dello Stato" che loro, da piddini, hanno e gli altri no. Moralisti col complesso di superiorità.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Facciamo Sgarbi come PdR.


ho avuto la stessa intuizione, forse è il ''pazzo'' che aspettiamo


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ma in caso di elezione di Draghi è già stato analizzato l'enorme buco istituzionale in cui finirebbe il paese?
Il Quirinale non rimane con incarico vacante per gestione affari correnti. Draghi diventerebbe immediatamente presidente (questione di pochi giorni). Chi diamine prenderebbe la poltrona di presidente del Consiglio nel frattempo visto che non potrebbe rimanere in carica per gli affari correnti?

Italia totalmente senza governo


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma in caso di elezione di Draghi è già stato analizzato l'enorme buco istituzionale in cui finirebbe il paese?
> Il Quirinale non rimane con incarico vacante per gestione affari correnti. Draghi diventerebbe immediatamente presidente (questione di pochi giorni?. Chi diamine prenderebbe la poltrona di presidente del Consiglio nel frattempo visto che non potrebbe rimanere in carica per gli affari correnti?
> 
> Italia totalmente senza governo


Se non sbaglio la Costituzione prevede che gli affari correnti vengano disbrigati dal vicepresidente del consiglio dei Ministri in carica


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma in caso di elezione di Draghi è già stato analizzato l'enorme buco istituzionale in cui finirebbe il paese?
> Il Quirinale non rimane con incarico vacante per gestione affari correnti. Draghi diventerebbe immediatamente presidente (questione di pochi giorni). Chi diamine prenderebbe la poltrona di presidente del Consiglio nel frattempo visto che non potrebbe rimanere in carica per gli affari correnti?
> 
> Italia totalmente senza governo


In assenza del vicepresidente del consiglio dei Ministri la reggenza verrà presa dal Ministro più anziano...quindi in caso di elezione di Draghi al Quirinale la reggenza sarà presa dal Forzista Renato Brunetta


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> In assenza del vicepresidente del consiglio dei Ministri la reggenza verrà presa dal Ministro più anziano...quindi in caso di elezione di Draghi al Quirinale la reggenza sarà presa dal Forzista Renato Brunetta


Mi ero dimenticato la legge 400/1988, è vero 

*Art. 8
Vicepresidenti del Consiglio dei Ministri*
1. Il Presidente del Consiglio dei Ministri può proporre al Consiglio dei Ministri l’attribuzione ad uno o più Ministri delle funzioni di vicepresidente del Consiglio dei Ministri. Ricorrendo questa ipotesi, in caso di assenza o impedimento temporaneo del Presidente del Consiglio dei Ministri, la supplenza spetta al vicepresidente o, qualora siano nominati più vicepresidenti, al vicepresidente più anziano secondo l’età.

2. Quando non sia stato nominato il vice Presidente del Consiglio dei ministri, la supplenza di cui al comma primo spetta, in assenza di diversa disposizione da parte del Presidente del Consiglio dei ministri, al ministro più anziano secondo l’età.

Brunetta come facente funzioni, per carità


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma in caso di elezione di Draghi è già stato analizzato l'enorme buco istituzionale in cui finirebbe il paese?
> Il Quirinale non rimane con incarico vacante per gestione affari correnti. Draghi diventerebbe immediatamente presidente (questione di pochi giorni). Chi diamine prenderebbe la poltrona di presidente del Consiglio nel frattempo visto che non potrebbe rimanere in carica per gli affari correnti?
> 
> Italia totalmente senza governo



Perdonami, ma grosso errore. L'itaglia il governo ce l'ha, eccome se ce l'ha.

Tutto sta a intendersi sugli scopi da raggiungere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccoli qua i contentini elettorali, ma intanto vivremo comunque in un regime cinese. Migrante in più, migrante in meno...



Però bisogna anche dire che con questa storia della pandemia, green pass vaccini etc, i problemi comuni vengono accantonati dalla percezione della gente, ma in realtà non sono mai spariti. Anzi.
Ogni giorno in questo paese sbarcano più di 1000 migranti. Le baby gang invadono le strade, non so da voi ma dalle mie parti ormai non si può più uscire la sera. Criminalità e degrado a go-go.

Non sono argomenti per issare le bandierine elettorali. Sono problemi reali, a cui però la gente non pone più attenzione perché siamo in un'altra fase storica.
Verrà anche il momento in cui la gente si accorgerà che la libertà non viene minacciata con i green pass o cose del genere, ma viene minacciata da un pericolo ben peggiore, più subdolo, che sono la cancel culture e le teorie woke globaliste.
Quando la gente (ubriaca di bollettini Covid e ipnotizzata da trasmissioni 24/24 VAx contro NoVax) si accorgerà di quello che sta succedendo alla cultura occidentale, alla libertà di espressione, al lavaggio del cervello che stanno facendo ai nostri ragazzi con teorie gender strampalate, sarà ormai troppo tardi.

Con questo non voglio essere frainteso dicendo che Salvini ministro degli interni sia la soluzione, dico solo che verrà il giorno in cui la pandemia finirà e l'attenzione della gente tornerà sul degrado sociale in cui vige questo paese.

La Lamorgese è uno dei peggiori ministri che abbia mai calpestato il nostro parlamento (è una bella lotta eh, ma lei sicuramente è nel podio), e quindi se la cacciano io non me ne dispiaccio di certo 
Poi si sa, probabile che verrà sostituita da uno peggiore...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Però bisogna anche dire che con questa storia della pandemia, green pass vaccini etc, i problemi comuni vengono accantonati dalla percezione della gente, ma in realtà non sono mai spariti. Anzi.
> Ogni giorno in questo paese sbarcano più di 1000 migranti. Le baby gang invadono le strade, non so da voi ma dalle mie parti ormai non si può più uscire la sera. Criminalità e degrado a go-go.
> 
> Non sono argomenti per issare le bandierine elettorali. Sono problemi reali, a cui però la gente non pone più attenzione perché siamo in un'altra fase storica.
> ...


Non dicevo che i problemi che dicevi tu ora non ci sono, ma mettiamo che con Draghi PDR torni miracolosamente un governo stile quello gialloverde, sarà una cosa che durerà un anno, poi si torna alle elezioni e chissà poi che porcate faranno, se a vincere sarà veramente la Meloni, per impedire che al ministero dell'economia ci finisca uno troppo sovranista. Quello volevo dire.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non dicevo che i problemi che dicevi tu ora non ci sono, ma mettiamo che con Draghi PDR torni miracolosamente un governo stile quello gialloverde, sarà una cosa che durerà un anno, poi si torna alle elezioni e chissà poi che porcate faranno, se a vincere sarà veramente la Meloni, per impedire che al ministero dell'economia ci finisca uno troppo sovranista. Quello volevo dire.


Finisce poi, che sarà il solito governo di destra commissariato che durerà qualche annetto, per poi dare spazio all'ennesimo inciucio pro-PD che darà vita ad un governo tecnico e simile.


----------



## vota DC (21 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma questi presidenti delle repubbliche, esattamente, a cosa servono? Anzi il mio discorso vale anche per le monarchie parlamentari..  stanno li a succhiare e mangiare polpette mantenuti a non fare nulla.
> Bah..


Fanno da arbitri e bocciano gli stravolgimenti della costituzione dato che avere il 50%+1 non significa diritto di morte e vita sul restante 50%, soprattutto se per ottenere quella percentuale si sono tradite le promesse elettorali e quindi il vero consenso è 0%.

Invece abbiamo uno che gongolava quando hanno proposto il referendum costituzionale che è il piano ribadita democratico 2.0 e si intromette continuamente, voleva pure mettere Cottarelli.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

*Come riportato da molte testate e come affermato da Di Battista nel suo video di qualche giorno fa, Gianni ed Enrico Letta stanno lavorando per Mario Draghi al Quirinale. Secondo Libero, dovrebbe essere Silvio Berlusconi a lanciare la candidatura di Draghi al Colle. Alla presidenza del Consiglio, non ci sarà un nome di partito in modo da evitare veti, e si fanno i nomi di Marta Cartabia, Vittorio Colao o Daniele Franco.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da molte testate e come affermato da Di Battista nel suo video di qualche giorno fa, Gianni ed Enrico Letta stanno lavorando per Mario Draghi al Quirinale. Secondo Libero, dovrebbe essere Silvio Berlusconi a lanciare la candidatura di Draghi al Colle. Alla presidenza del Consiglio, non ci sarà un nome di partito in modo da evitare veti, e si fanno i nomi di Marta Cartabia, Vittorio Colao o Daniele Franco.*


L'ennesima trappola piddina (e Berlusconiana), dove tutta la fintopposizione ci cascherà in cambio di un contentino prima del voto, dopodichè si vedranno le vere conseguenze che porterà Draghi presidente della repubblica. La Meloni sarà già tanto se formerà un'esecutivo di un anno dopo la prossima tornata.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da molte testate e come affermato da Di Battista nel suo video di qualche giorno fa, Gianni ed Enrico Letta stanno lavorando per Mario Draghi al Quirinale. Secondo Libero, dovrebbe essere Silvio Berlusconi a lanciare la candidatura di Draghi al Colle. Alla presidenza del Consiglio, non ci sarà un nome di partito in modo da evitare veti, e si fanno i nomi di Marta Cartabia, Vittorio Colao o Daniele Franco.*


L’Italia è finita. Ormai siamo in mano a strutture sovranazionali che decidono a tavolino Governi e capi di Stato. Tanto, con questo popolo di pecore, che addirittura loda i criminali economici che ci stanno riducendo alla fame e alla clausura, che fine potevamo fare? L’unica salvezza è fare la valigia e scappare, finché sarà possibile, in nazioni (sempre di meno) nelle quali i Demogorgoni hanno pochissima voce in capitolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me i nomi assolutamente da evitare sono: Segre, Cartabia, Casini, Moratti e muppet vari. Sarebbero gli scendiletto di Draghi e lo potrebbero addirittura renderlo più potente di quello che già è, al punto da rimpiangere perfino Mattarella. Anche Draghi stesso è da evitare al Colle, sarebbe pericolosissimo. E fidatevi, non si tornerà a votare neanche con lui, già si parla di "governo dei leader".
> 
> L'unico presentabile che mi viene in mente è solo Cacciari che, come ho detto prima, rappresenta tutto quello che non voterei, ma in questo momento storico, potrebbe fare un minimo di opposizione e rappresentare veramente una buona fetta di italiani. Ed, onestamente, mi sembra l'unico veramente presentabile in confronto agli altri. Ma, ovviamente, non lo voteranno mica, pure se è a sinistra. Ha criticato il "dio" Draghi, quindi è un eretico.
> 
> ...


Cacciari? Seriamente!?..
Ma perché no un Mauro Corona allora!..
Il primo requisito di un pdr è il profilo istituzionale ragazzi..in questo momento dei profili proposti a me non piace nessuno..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da molte testate e come affermato da Di Battista nel suo video di qualche giorno fa, Gianni ed Enrico Letta stanno lavorando per Mario Draghi al Quirinale. Secondo Libero, dovrebbe essere Silvio Berlusconi a lanciare la candidatura di Draghi al Colle. Alla presidenza del Consiglio, non ci sarà un nome di partito in modo da evitare veti, e si fanno i nomi di Marta Cartabia, Vittorio Colao o Daniele Franco.*


Draghi al colle è la palla buttata in angolo dal PD.. Se il cdx cede allora sono davvero dei fessi.. Se in più manco fanno cadere il governo sono da galera


----------



## Mika (22 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L’Italia è finita. Ormai siamo in mano a strutture sovranazionali che decidono a tavolino Governi e capi di Stato. Tanto, con questo popolo di pecore, che addirittura loda i criminali economici che ci stanno riducendo alla fame e alla clausura, che fine potevamo fare? L’unica salvezza è fare la valigia e scappare, finché sarà possibile, in nazioni (sempre di meno) nelle quali i Demogorgoni hanno pochissima voce in capitolo.


Sarà felice chi vota il PD almeno la domenica non deve andare a votare e può fare altro oltre a vedere i loro eroi e beniamini al Governo.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cacciari? Seriamente!?..
> Ma perché no un Mauro Corona allora!..
> Il primo requisito di un pdr è il profilo istituzionale ragazzi..in questo momento dei profili proposti a me non piace nessuno..


Beh insomma, Cacciari fino a tipo 6 mesi fa era uno degli idoli della sinistra radical chic. Poi da dopo le polemiche contro il Green Pass è diventato un "fascistah". E poi, onestamente, Mauro Corona pure sarebbe più presentabile dei profili proposti.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Draghi al colle è la palla buttata in angolo dal PD.. Se il cdx cede allora sono davvero dei fessi.. Se in più manco fanno cadere il governo sono da galera


Nessuno farà cadere il governo. Nemmeno Salvini, che è crollato nei consensi e per recuperare consensi, prima del 2023 vuole tornare ad avere un ruolo chiave nel prossimo governo (il suo cavallo di battaglia ossia il ministro degli interni) oppure ritorno all'opposizione.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

*Spunta il nome di Elisabetta Belloni, attuale direttrice generale del Dipartimento delle informazioni per la sicurezza. Peter Gomez del Fatto Quotidiano: "È una donna di alto profilo che piace a Lega, M5S e PD".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nessuno farà cadere il governo. Nemmeno Salvini, che è crollato nei consensi e per recuperare consensi, prima del 2023 vuole tornare ad avere un ruolo chiave nel prossimo governo (il suo cavallo di battaglia ossia il ministro degli interni) oppure ritorno all'opposizione.


Si ma comunque salvino anche stando al governo come ora perderà consensi rispetto a fdi


----------



## Mika (22 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Spunta il nome di Elisabetta Belloni, attuale direttrice generale del Dipartimento delle informazioni per la sicurezza. Peter Gomez del Fatto Quotidiano: "È una donna di alto profilo che piace a Lega, M5S e PD".*


Spero che la mettano perché è capace e non solo per seguire il vento del femminismo, come dire "La Germania ha avuto la Merkel e noi retrogradi non abbiamo ancora il PdR donna?".


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Gennaio 2022)

se il cdx fosse furbo proporrebbe la Casellati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2022)

Da quando i media dei grossi colossi finanziari hanno scritto articoli su Draghi al Quirinale, ogni altra candidatura è caduta nel vuoto e i nostri politici si sono adeguati tornando sull'attenti.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> se il cdx fosse furbo proporrebbe la Casellati


Vero, ma secondo me non piace al PD. È ultra-conservatrice. Purtroppo, alla fine tutti si inchineranno al PD ed è un peccato perchè finalmente il cdx può dire la sua, ed invece si venderanno alla Letta family.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma comunque salvino anche stando al governo come ora perderà consensi rispetto a fdi


Se gli danno il ministero degli interni può recuperare qualcosa. Mentre con il ritorno all'opposizione o stando al governo facendo decidere tutto a Giorgetti come sta facendo ora, no, perderebbe ulteriormente.


----------



## Andris (22 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da quando i media dei grossi colossi finanziari hanno scritto articoli su Draghi al Quirinale, ogni altra candidatura è caduta nel vuoto e i nostri politici si sono adeguati tornando sull'attenti.


anche all'estero tifano quasi tutti Draghi, per il semplice motivo che sia meglio avere lui come interlocutore per sette anni rispetto ad averlo solo un anno e poi chissà


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Gennaio 2022)

“Senza green pass niente pensione." ricordate la Grecia? ci siamo.
E questo voi lo vorreste mandare a fare il Presidente della Repubblica?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> “Senza green pass niente pensione." ricordate la Grecia? ci siamo.
> E questo voi lo vorreste mandare a fare il Presidente della Repubblica?


Ma vogliamo parlare del "Non ti vaccini? M uori?". 

Penso che si stia molto sottovalutando, parlo di clima generale, un suo approdo al Quirinale. Quello che ha fatto finora in un ruolo, apparentemente maggiore rispetto al PDR ma in realtà minore, non è NULLA, fidatevi. Bisogna sperare fortemente nei franchi tiratori, in particolare in area no-vax grillina e leghista. Altrimenti sarà la fine vera e propria. Votare, che in questo decennio già si è visto come conta poco, non servirà proprio più a nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se gli danno il ministero degli interni può recuperare qualcosa. Mentre con il ritorno all'opposizione o stando al governo facendo decidere tutto a Giorgetti come sta facendo ora, no, perderebbe ulteriormente.


Il PD non resterà mai in un governo con Salvini agli interni


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque mi pare strano che Berlusconi voglia fare il cagnolino di Letta, senza avere nulla in cambio. Qui parliamo della presidenza della Repubblica e questa resa così "anticipata", da uno come lui, non mi convince. 

Per me sta semplicemente aspettando che si vada alla quarta votazione e, al momento, non vuole farsi bruciare e sta facendo dire a tutti che per lui è finita e che si è arreso.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L’Italia è finita. Ormai siamo in mano a strutture sovranazionali che decidono a tavolino Governi e capi di Stato. Tanto, con questo popolo di pecore, che addirittura loda i criminali economici che ci stanno riducendo alla fame e alla clausura, che fine potevamo fare? L’unica salvezza è fare la valigia e scappare, finché sarà possibile, in nazioni (sempre di meno) nelle quali i Demogorgoni hanno pochissima voce in capitolo.


.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Gennaio 2022)

In molti credo ancora che il potere di un partito si misuri in base ai voti che prende in quello squallido giochino chiamato elezioni, totalmente prive di significato da anni se non illudere le masse di contare qualcosa.
Un mio conoscente, politico di lungo corso, diceva sempre "chi ha davvero il potere in italia non ha mai preso un voto, perchè non si è mai candidato", e aveva ragionissima.


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In molti credo ancora che il potere di un partito si misuri in base ai voti che prende in quello squallido giochino chiamato elezioni, totalmente prive di significato da anni se non illudere le masse di contare qualcosa.
> Un mio conoscente, politico di lungo corso, diceva sempre "chi ha davvero il potere in italia non ha mai preso un voto, perchè non si è mai candidato", e aveva ragionissima.


Citofonare Cuccia o Bazoli, per esempio.


----------



## Devil man (22 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare del "Non ti vaccini? M uori?".
> 
> Penso che si stia molto sottovalutando, parlo di clima generale, un suo approdo al Quirinale. Quello che ha fatto finora in un ruolo, apparentemente maggiore rispetto al PDR ma in realtà minore, non è NULLA, fidatevi. Bisogna sperare fortemente nei franchi tiratori, in particolare in area no-vax grillina e leghista. Altrimenti sarà la fine vera e propria. Votare, che in questo decennio già si è visto come conta poco, non servirà proprio più a nulla.



Io aspetto che si possa viaggiare in America questa estate senza vaccino che allentino le misure per i turisti... Aspetto solo quello. Questo paese è morto e chi rimane perché dice " io resto e combatto " ma chi Ve lo fa fare?? Vincete un premio a combattere i mulini a vento?? Fate le valige se potete..

Io speravo nel covid per avere 6 mesi in più per organizzarmi... Draghi PDR sarà la lapide su questa nazione.


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In molti credo ancora che il potere di un partito si misuri in base ai voti che prende in quello squallido giochino chiamato elezioni, totalmente prive di significato da anni se non illudere le masse di contare qualcosa.
> Un mio conoscente, politico di lungo corso, diceva sempre "chi ha davvero il potere in italia non ha mai preso un voto, perchè non si è mai candidato", e aveva ragionissima.


Chiedere a Villar Perosa per conferma


----------



## 7vinte (22 Gennaio 2022)

*. Quirinale, Berlusconi si ritira: "Draghi resti premier, centrodestra farà proposta condivisa per il Colle" *


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *. Quirinale, Berlusconi si ritira: "Draghi resti premier, centrodestra farà proposta condivisa per il Colle" *


Scontato che rinunciava, ma per me se si arriva alla quarta votazione, è tutto ancora aperto. Specialmente quando dice "Draghi resti premier" mente di brutto  .


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Scontato che rinunciava,* ma per me se si arriva alla quarta votazione, è tutto ancora aperto. Specialmente quando dice "Draghi resti premier" mente di brutto  .



Non ci credeva nemmeno lui.


----------

